# Tattoos



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I didn't want to divert the skull tattoo thread but I know a lot of people on here have tattoos or have strong feelings about them . Personally I don't have any, but I would love one day to have a small one on my wrist, something with the childrens initials on , I'm picturing something circular but I've no idea how to design one so it might never actually happen .
So what do people think about tattoos? Are you secretly addicted/repulsed by them? Would you love one one day, if so what would you go for?


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

My dad and step mum actually hate them, they say they are tramp stamps....

They weren't best pleased when I had mine. I think some can be abit too much, I saw a women on the train once with a naked women on her arm for all too see


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I didn't want to divert the skull tattoo thread but I know a lot of people on here have tattoos or have strong feelings about them . Personally I don't have any, but I would love one day to have a small one on my wrist, something with the childrens initials on , I'm picturing something circular but I've no idea how to design one so it might never actually happen .
> So what do people think about tattoos? Are you secretly addicted/repulsed by them? Would you love one one day, if so what would you go for?


Guess were we are going soon then missus  I'll take you to the place I get mine done and get them to draw a few designs 
I'm thinking of adding to the stars behind my ear :smile5:


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hate them


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Love 'em  just can't afford any more right now :crying:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm openly addicted to them :laugh:

I have 6 and want more

I want....

One of my hamsters (rocky) with hamster paw prints
A skull
A dolphin
A turtle (which I may combine with the dolphin)
This









I have


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I've got 6 - would love more but ..... other demands on funds and I really can't justify spending that much on them!  *ETA* 3 of them are pretty huge!

I've got ideas for loads more & if I see something in a mag that I think would be the basis for a good design, I keep it ... you never know!


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

I like tattoos if they are well done and have a story that's personal to you and I've seen some absolutely beautiful body art. I'm not massively fond of lots of different ones all over the place, though, as it makes me want to 'tidy them up' or something. 

I've always quite fancied the idea of a small, line drawn seahorse somewhere discreet. I had a henna gecko on my decolletage once and loved it


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I would like, but haven't.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i have 5 , all small ish , my first was a frog as im mad about them , the second i had was a devil ( a cheeky one) i also have a rose which im not kean on any more and would love it covered , i have a purple chinese saying for happiness and i have a black cat in memory of minnie my cat before smudge 


i would like another done but cant decide of a cartoon one of smudge or a white tiger 

i don't really care what people say about them as its my body , i wouldnt have any on my face though or my whole body as i don't like them that way


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I detest them, I had a very small ankh tattoo'd onto my hip when I was 17 and have always regretted it - which probably colours my view of them.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Mulish said:


> I like tattoos if they are well done and have a story that's personal to you and I've seen some absolutely beautiful body art. I'm not massively fond of lots of different ones all over the place, though, as it makes me want to 'tidy them up' or something.


This.

I want one and I know what I want but I can't afford it and don't know where I'd have it


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have 2. Got my first one at the grand old age of 37, a teddy bear on my shoulder with my daughters initial on his tummy ..... my little claire bear 

Got my second, 2 initials on my wrist, about 3 years ago.


Have no plans for anymore.


Have to admit I don't like seeing tattoos on peoples faces.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Love them  Currently have two on my right arm - want one for Bear and Io and also for one in memory of my horse who died back in Feb.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm currently really, really considering one - for some reason over the last week it's all I can think about! I currently have absolutely no piercings or tattoos so I don't really know what started this off.. 

The only thing stopping me is when I see older people with them and they look awful - I don't want that to ever be the case with one that I would have.. 

So a bit torn!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

I like tattoos and have 5. 
I have a rose and a butterfly on my belly, a dolphin on the top of one arm and a tribal pattern on the other top of my arm. I also have a butterfly that looks like a tiger face on my shoulder blade which my husband designed and tattooed for me.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I love proper intricate arty tattoos but hate those crappy generic ones that people get for no reason. If I was ever going to get one I would seriously research my tattooist and go with someone who actually knew what they were doing, it's all about the art for me. 

That said I probably would never get one.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I really don't like them. I would never have one for myself cos I get fed up of a pair of earrings so something permanent would irritate me.

I don't like them on other people either.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Mulish said:


> I like tattoos if they are well done and have a story that's personal to you and I've seen some absolutely beautiful body art.


This. I don't see the point of having the generic type that everyone has, the Celtic design on the lower back, they're the 'tramp stamps' that so many young women get and the typical rose, butterfly, Disney character etc.

What I really don't get is having kids' and partners' names tattooed on. Are you going forget what they're called?! A mate of mine had to have a huge new tat done to cover her ex's name when she married her second husband. Classy.


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

I would love to have one 

The only problem is the money 


But if I do get one, it'll be somewhere that I can cover so it wouldn't cause any problems when I get a job :smile5:

I would love a clown one


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

I like the ones on my hubby but don't have any myself. 

I have seen some i absolutely love on people and some not for me, but that's just it, people get them for themselves not other people, it's their body...


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

I have always hated tattoos. 

There is a man near where I live who has both arms and neck and one side of his face tattooed - from the wrists all the way up to his jaw is just tattoos, on one side of his face is just tattoos too, the other side has nothing - yet. 
I think it looks tacky and if I went into a shop and he was serving - I'd just turn round and go straight outside again, I think that type of extreme tattooing makes someone look dirty and 'hard'. 

Saying this I have seen small tattoos which have looked OK, but in the oddest places IMO, a lady I knew had a dolphin on her back - waist area - it was only seen if her top moved up her back then you'd get a glimspe of it - I really don't see the point.

Still, to each his/her own.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I like Tattoos, but dont like too many..I have two tattoos, a small rose on my upper arm and a butterfly on my back....They are not big in your face type tattoos they are very preety and people often comment on my small rose. I had it done in my 30s and had the Butterfly done in rememberance of losing my mum..People do look down their noses sometimes at tattoos. I also have a small nose stud that I only had done recently alot of people also dont like piercings, but as a mature women I dont give a fig what other people think.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I love tattoos.

I have a pentagram on my left wrist, a Chinese good luck symbol on my right, the Norse runes down my spine and a SG1 Jaffa brand just below my neckline.

None of mine really have a deep meaning behind them as such. I am a pagan and most are pagan symbols but I liked them anyway.

I've got ideas for future ones but I'm terrible at drawing so getting my tattoo guy to draw something up. I need to fill the space on my back.

I can't stand people that are so judgemental of tattoos, never judge a book by its cover and all that.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Not for me tks. Saw someone with tears tattooed on his cheeks, what's that all about it looked hideous. Can't understand why someone would want a poem or verse on the nape of their neck, they can't see it and even if they look in a mirror it will be back-to-front. You must admire the art work though.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I love tattoos.
> 
> I have a pentagram on my left wrist, a Chinese good luck symbol on my right, the Norse runes down my spine and a SG1 Jaffa brand just below my neckline.
> 
> ...


You are a pagan?..That is so fascinating as I was watching a programme about it today and how it all started..Ive always felt very interested in this religion....Weird you commented just after my comment too..this month always holds so many coincidences for me, its all very weird..my birthday falls the day after Halloween so I love this time of the year too with its air of all things mysterious and magical.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Kyria said:


> You are a pagan?..That is so fascinating as I was watching a programme about it today and how it all started..Ive always felt very interested in this religion....Weird you commented just after my comment too..this month always holds so many coincidences for me, its all very weird..my birthday falls the day after Halloween so I love this time of the year too with its air of all things mysterious and magical.


Well its not an organised religion and I kinda came to it just through research. Nobody will try and convert you which I think thats why I was I drawn to it. It means different things to everyone, everyone's journey is different 

Samhain is my favourite time of year, I love it!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm not keen on them myself but my younger son has three - one on his shoulder (Rubix cube), one on his chest (best described as a camera lens apperture - from some computer game) and one on his foot ( some creature from another computer game) They look okay but I wonder how he feel about them in twenty years time - he's 20 now.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

gerbilmummy said:


> I have always hated tattoos.
> 
> There is a man near where I live who has both arms and neck and one side of his face tattooed - from the wrists all the way up to his jaw is just tattoos, on one side of his face is just tattoos too, the other side has nothing - yet.
> I think it looks tacky and if I went into a shop and he was serving - I'd just turn round and go straight outside again, I think that type of extreme tattooing makes someone look dirty and 'hard'.
> ...


You would actually leave a shop if you were going to be served by a tattooed person?

How judgemental and pathetic!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I want stars on my wrist but haven't gotten around to getting it done yet. I don't like huge tattoos but if that's what people want then go for it.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Guess were we are going soon then missus  I'll take you to the place I get mine done and get them to draw a few designs
> I'm thinking of adding to the stars behind my ear :smile5:


Ooh now that sounds like a good plan , or you and me could design one together maybe


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I did snigger at someone who had a Spanish phrase tattooed on the back of her neck but doesn't actually speak Spanish 

I think it's hilarious when people get foreign phrases/script done and they're major fails. Just brilliant!
Tattoos gone wrong: Permanently lost in translation | CNN Travel

I agree about facial tattoos-unless you're in a very secure niche job that encourages this, it's not a good idea!

Tears on the face can mean gang kills or be in memory of a murdered gang member.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

think my user name tells you what i think of tattoos  i'm hoping to go to the tattoo convention at donny race course next week. won't be getting any ink done if i go but worth it just to check out different artists work for when i can afford to get some more done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

I like tattoos, have a couple of large ones, they are not in places that are visible, so unless I pointed them out, no one would know about them.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i love tattoos. i have one and want more but they are so expensive. 
i have this








without the circle, on my right shoulder. its about 3 inches big, not coloured in


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

I have 4 tattoos, two are on my left and right sides, going from underarm to my hips. They of are both quotes. I don't know if im allowed to upload a pic of them as you might see a bit of boob. But the thing I like about mine is that I can cover them up. No one even knows I have them unless I tell them


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I love tattoos! I think if someone wants one who's business is it of anyone's to tell someone else what to do 

Here's one of mine










Not much of a flower person, but my nan loved them especially Lillie's. So this to me seems so right.

I also have paws on my foot, one for each of the boys


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Tattoos 20 years ago VS tattoos now - The Oatmeal

I have seen some tattoos I think are gorgeous and tasteful but the majority are a bit naff imo and, well, boring. 
Highly doubt I'd ever have one myself but each to their own.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Personally they aren't for me. I tend not to like them really.

Even beautiful patterns, I think I'd rather it were on a wall then on me. I like my skin how it is.

I'm not a fan of the greenish shade they turn with age.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I have 5 and wold love more my Emo Tinkerbell is my fav as a friend designed her for me this is her 

My d on my back of wrist is OHs initial

My shooting stars and treble clef on other wrist

I have 2 more one an angel with Precious underneath for all my children and the other one is 2 butterflys with my sons name under on my left wrist


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't like them, I have had one but had it removed by laser, it took over 3 years with six to twelve weekly sessions and cost around £3,000 to remove. I had it done on a whim on holiday years ago. It cost just £35 to put on.

I don't mind the odd tribal type for a man but hate pictures for men. I personally don't like them for women, I regretted mine from the first week and didn't feel feminine, I felt ok when I wore jeans and a top but if I wanted to dress up in a nice feminine dress I just felt awful...mind you it was a devil, not a very feminine tattoo to have had done, I would probably have felt different if I had have chosen a flower or butterfly etc. 

I know I am in the minority nowadays at not liking them but all I can say is be sure...really sure you want one and will want that same tattoo for the rest of your lives. Laser hurts, bleeds, blisters and stings for days afterwards if you ever regret it and want to have it removed.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

If that's what others want then fine, but for me the pain is a big consideration  also the thought that I might regret having it done, so they aren't my thing at all. 

Have met a few people with them and am interested to know the story behind the tattoo and how long it took I also ask whether or not it hurt :huh:


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You would actually leave a shop if you were going to be served by a tattooed person?
> 
> How judgemental and pathetic!


Only extreme tattooing, like the man I mentioned.

A 'pretty' delicate, one or two I wouldn't, it's only when you can't see the persons real skin from all the tattoos, I feel frightened by it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

gerbilmummy said:


> Only extreme tattooing, like the man I mentioned.
> 
> A 'pretty' delicate, one or two I wouldn't, it's only when you can't see the persons real skin from all the tattoos, I feel frightened by it.


Still judgemental and a bit silly

It's like saying you're scared of someone wearing face paint


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Still judgemental and a bit silly
> 
> It's like saying you're scared of someone wearing face paint


I am not going to argue, but all I will say is that I do not appreciate being called silly.

And as you mentioned it, I am actually scared of people with face paint on. Especially clowns. :001_tongue:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

gerbilmummy said:


> I am not going to argue, but all I will say is that I do not appreciate being called silly.
> 
> And as you mentioned it, I am actually scared of people with face paint on. Especially clowns. :001_tongue:


So I guess it's a not seeing skin issue?

But why insult someone with a lot of tattoos by calling them dirty?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

not my thing... (unless they come from chew gum packets)

I am too fickle!




actually all of mine are tat free... (so far!)


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

I did not mean to insult anyone, I just said tattoos look dirty, not that the person is dirty. - Big difference.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Have one little tattoo in a place where it would only be seen if I wore a swimsuit. I had the tattoo done for me, to mark a certain time in my life, so most people don't even know I have it.

I cannot understand why some judge people for tattoos. It's body art and one should be able to do whatever they want with their own body... without being judged.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Here is mine 










HIM Heartagram. My favourite band, and favourite symbol. I had this done for my 30th Birthday... I keep meaning to go back and have some swirls done under it. I might have that done for my 40th next year 

I would never have tatts in a place that are visible because of work, I wouldn't be allowed anyway and not a good look in my profession.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I love tattoos 
Providing they aren't vulgar or offensive in a place that would be on display to the public, I don't see any issue at all
Each to their own!

I have a paw print with a 'G' in memory of my sweet dog I had to say goodbye to last year, dinosaur foot prints and Robin (as in Batman).
I'm wanting to turn that one into a half sleeve and maybe a little something for my current dogs too...


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

gerbilmummy said:


> Only extreme tattooing, like the man I mentioned.
> 
> A 'pretty' delicate, one or two I wouldn't, it's only when you can't see the persons real skin from all the tattoos, I feel frightened by it.


My other half has sleeves, you can't see skin on his chest or back for body art, yet he is one of the nicest, dependable men I know apart from my dad, certainly no one to be frightened of, or feared.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I have 3 little ones on the side of my stomach/waist. They were done on a whim during my teenage years. 

There is one I really want now though but I'm not sure where on my body and its getting OH to agree.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

gerbilmummy said:


> I did not mean to insult anyone, I just said tattoos look dirty, not that the person is dirty. - Big difference.


You said it makes someone look dirty, so yeah you are kinda calling them dirty



gerbilmummy said:


> I have always hated tattoos.
> 
> There is a man near where I live who has both arms and neck and one side of his face tattooed - from the wrists all the way up to his jaw is just tattoos, on one side of his face is just tattoos too, the other side has nothing - yet.
> I think it looks tacky and if I went into a shop and he was serving - I'd just turn round and go straight outside again, I think that type of extreme tattooing makes someone look dirty and 'hard'.
> ...


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I have three tattoos , two of which I wish I never got and one I absolutely love 

Well the two I wish I never got are part of the same tattoo, I have cherries either side of my chest, I got them done at 17 thought it was a great idea however now I'm a little older they attract unwanted attention and comments 

My other tattoo is an old school swallow on my shoulder, based on a tattoo my Granddad has 

Two pictures below, the one of my cherries isn't very clear as the only pics I have are 4ish years old. I generally keep them covered now!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

gerbilmummy said:


> I have always hated tattoos.
> 
> There is a man near where I live who has both arms and neck and one side of his face tattooed - from the wrists all the way up to his jaw is just tattoos, on one side of his face is just tattoos too, the other side has nothing - yet.
> I think it looks tacky and if I went into a shop and he was serving - I'd just turn round and go straight outside again, I think that type of extreme tattooing makes someone look dirty and 'hard'.
> ...


i never read through all the replies yesterday so only just saw this copmment. sorry but i don't think i look dirty or hard just cos i'm covered in tattoos  i'm into the alternative scene so tattoos are normal to me and my friends. i think i look quite good to be honest, especially for my age (40) 




being tattooed doesn't take away from my ability to be good at my job. and it certainly doesn't affect my ability to be a caring person. i'm not defined by my tattoos, i'm defined by my personality and actions. if you can't look past a persons image and see the real 'them' then i feel sorry for you :nonod:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I have two, only got them fairly recently.

On my upper arm









Inside lower arm


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

tattoogirl73 said:


> i never read through all the replies yesterday so only just saw this copmment. sorry but i don't think i look dirty or hard just cos i'm covered in tattoos  i'm into the alternative scene so tattoos are normal to me and my friends. i think i look quite good to be honest, especially for my age (40)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if I look half as good as you do when I'm 40, I'll be a very happy woman indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wish I looked that good, and I'm only a year older than you Tattoogirl!

I have just one, but I do want another one of a dolphin/dolphins, just not sure where. I also want it in the style of JKs cats - so many dolphin tats look cartoony 

This is on my back - and can be covered forever if I want it to be, of on show if I want it to be. It took nearly 2 hrs to do - I was very proud when it was finished, as I have a huge fear of needles - but its not like a normal needle, nothing like an injection which makes me faint!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

im friends with a doctor on facebook who has leg and arm sleeves. dosent mean she isnt good at her job


----------



## missylou (Dec 26, 2012)

I just have one tattoo at the moment on my lower back going up part way on my spine I can't take a pic of it myself haha.

I'm wanting a few more tattoos once I've sorted my body out lol I like the look of these;
































I love the piercing in this last one as well!

I also want to get a surface piercing either this one:









Or this one:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I should add - it took a lot of years to decide what I wanted, and I found a pic online, and it signified freedom for me. So I got it done, and freed myself from what was wrong in my life. 

I want the dolphins to remember that round about this time last year, I met dolphins. It was an amazing time, and a lifelong ambition. But I wont get my tat until I find something I really like and relate to.

It annoys me that people judge others on tats or piercings they may have.

My son has several tats, and piercings, and stretched lobes (which I admit I dont like, but I dont judge people that have them!)

He is the most loving, caring, compassionate person you could wish to meet.

His last salon mostly catered for OAPs, and they would request him, once they had met him - because he just gets on with, and connects to everyone he meets.

Don't judge a book by its cover


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

missylou said:


> I also want to get a surface piercing either this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be very careful with surface piercings - they VERY often reject (far more often than not) you'll be very lucky to get one that heals properly.

I used to have my hips pierced, like this (but this isn't mine lol):



and they only lasted a month or so before they grew out, i've had them done on two separate occasions by different piercers, and they just grew out both times. They are certainly more of a 'temporary' thing and there are very few people who successfully heal these kind of piercings!


----------



## missylou (Dec 26, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Be very careful with surface piercings - they VERY often reject (far more often than not) you'll be very lucky to get one that heals properly.
> 
> I used to have my hips pierced, like this (but this isn't mine lol):
> 
> ...


My friends had one for about 8 months now maybe she's just lucky?
I might do a bit more research and speak to some people before getting one don't thank you


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

missylou said:


> My friends had one for about 8 months now maybe she's just lucky?
> I might do a bit more research and speak to some people before getting one don't thank you


Yeah, i've heard of a few people who have kept them for a year or so, it probably doesn't help that I have to wear a skirt for my work uniform and it used to rub the piercing, so that won't have helped either, but at the time I only worked weekends so it was only 2 days of the week. They just tend to slowly grow out, mine grew out at an angle so half of it was sticking up and it looked silly so I had to take it out! I've still got the bars though 

The girl that usually does all my piercings has recently started doing 'skin divers' which create the same effect, but they are just one single 'dot' rather than a whole bar, which puts a lot less trauma on the skin so they are less likely to reject - they might be worth looking into. Either skin divers or dermal anchors - but I think anchors are more permanent, whereas skin divers can just easily be popped out when you've had enough. They are a relatively new thing though and a lot of piercers don't like them, but I think they are great! I had a skin diver in the side of my head, just in front of my Tragus and I was rushing (I was actually going to have one of my tattoos done lol) and I caught it on my hairbrush - it didn't hurt but it did pop out and wouldn't go back in  but in an area with less interference they should fair really well 

I want them in my collarbones, I always wanted my hips and my collarbones pierced with surface piercings but since they don't seem to like my body, I might give it a go with skin divers instead. Skin divers also don't leave much (if any) scar, whereas my surface piercing bar has left two scars on my hips!


----------



## missylou (Dec 26, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Yeah, i've heard of a few people who have kept them for a year or so, it probably doesn't help that I have to wear a skirt for my work uniform and it used to rub the piercing, so that won't have helped either, but at the time I only worked weekends so it was only 2 days of the week. They just tend to slowly grow out, mine grew out at an angle so half of it was sticking up and it looked silly so I had to take it out! I've still got the bars though
> 
> The girl that usually does all my piercings has recently started doing 'skin divers' which create the same effect, but they are just one single 'dot' rather than a whole bar, which puts a lot less trauma on the skin so they are less likely to reject - they might be worth looking into. Either skin divers or dermal anchors - but I think anchors are more permanent, whereas skin divers can just easily be popped out when you've had enough. They are a relatively new thing though and a lot of piercers don't like them, but I think they are great! I had a skin diver in the side of my head, just in front of my Tragus and I was rushing (I was actually going to have one of my tattoos done lol) and I caught it on my hairbrush - it didn't hurt but it did pop out and wouldn't go back in  but in an area with less interference they should fair really well
> 
> I want them in my collarbones, I always wanted my hips and my collarbones pierced with surface piercings but since they don't seem to like my body, I might give it a go with skin divers instead. Skin divers also don't leave much (if any) scar, whereas my surface piercing bar has left two scars on my hips!


Are those ones like the two I posted where its a single one under her neck and the other where she has one on her hip in the middle of the tattoo? If so they are the ones a prefer I think they look so pretty!

I would have to pick somewhere it wouldn't easily get caught all the time or rubbed like you say!

Thank you for the information I appreciate it! I'm going to get my body in shape first and then that and a new tattoo will be my reward!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i've got a micro dermal implant in my chest which i've had in for seven years. originally i had three done but jax caught one with his claws and pulled it out three and a half years ago, and the second one grew out in january of this year. i did a lot of reseach into them before going ahead because they are more perament then normal piercings. and they blinking well hurt a lot more than normal piercings going in  :crying:


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Hate them, I think they look dreadful and tacky. Would never have one in a million years. And I agree with gerbilmummy, those that are completely covered in them are intimidating as you either can't see their features through so much stuff or it distracts you. Either way, its very off putting, and I wouldn't feel happy or comfortable going into a store with someone like that behind the counter, anymore than I'd want to go near someone wearing a balaclava. Its not about judging people on what they like, its the fact that I would not want to be served by someone if I couldn't see their face properly, as GM says, it looks frightening. And before someone says they might be soft as butter, well yes they might be, but I don't know that.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

No I don't like them.

There's not many worse sights in the summer than seeing people in their middle age with saggy,dimpled,tattooed skin.:nonod: And that's just the men,but on a woman it just looks horrible to me.Sorry.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

missylou said:


> Are those ones like the two I posted where its a single one under her neck and the other where she has one on her hip in the middle of the tattoo? If so they are the ones a prefer I think they look so pretty!
> 
> I would have to pick somewhere it wouldn't easily get caught all the time or rubbed like you say!
> 
> Thank you for the information I appreciate it! I'm going to get my body in shape first and then that and a new tattoo will be my reward!


Yeah they are the kind of thing! I'm not sure if the ones on that photo are skin divers or anchors though as I think it's impossible to tell without seeing it being done, but I suppose it depends how permanent you want it - skin divers can very easily be popped out (but not back in again - once they're out, they're out!) but anchors are meant to be more permanent, like tattoogirl said!



tattoogirl73 said:


> i've got a micro dermal implant in my chest which i've had in for seven years. originally i had three done but jax caught one with his claws and pulled it out three and a half years ago, and the second one grew out in january of this year. i did a lot of reseach into them before going ahead because they are more perament then normal piercings. and they blinking well hurt a lot more than normal piercings going in  :crying:


ouuuuch!! Did it hurt when Jax pulled it out? I didn't feel my skin diver come out, I just heard it bounce across the floor! I was gutted, I wanted to cry when it came out, it was the most gorgeous jade green sparkly stud thingy, it was so pretty!



Cruella De Vil said:


> Hate them, I think they look dreadful and tacky. Would never have one in a million years. And I agree with gerbilmummy, those that are completely covered in them are intimidating as you either can't see their features through so much stuff or it distracts you. Either way, its very off putting, and I wouldn't feel happy or comfortable going into a store with someone like that behind the counter, anymore than I'd want to go near someone wearing a balaclava. Its not about judging people on what they like, its the fact that I would not want to be served by someone if I couldn't see their face properly, as GM says, it looks frightening. And before someone says they might be soft as butter, well yes they might be, but I don't know that.


'Dreadful, tacky, intimidating, off putting and frightening' is just the look I was going for 

Personally, if I wanted help in a shop and there was a miserable, sour faced old woman down one aisle and a heavily tattooed 20 or 30 odd year old, I would be more inclined to approach the tattooed person as they are FAR more likely to be polite and friendly, as people like that usually know what it is like to have people being rude towards them and tend to treat people as they would like to be treated themselves.

I find tattooed & pierced people/'goths' or 'emos' or whatever stereotype people want to slap on them to be some of the kindest, warmest, friendliest people you could want to meet and I think it's a real shame that in this day and age, other people still think less of them. In fact, it brings this to mind, which I see from time to time and I think it is very very true...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> - so many dolphin tats look cartoony


I love the cartoony dolphins

That said though 5 out of my 6 tattoos are cartoony



CRL said:


> im friends with a doctor on facebook who has leg and arm sleeves. dosent mean she isnt good at her job


I hate the judgemental crap that comes with tattoos!

I get that it's not everyone's thing and that's fair enough, doesn't mean you (not you) have the right to be judgemental!

Personally the whole fake tan, hair extensions, fake nails, make up look isn't for me, doesn't mean I judge those who choose to look like that

Having said that I find the whole alternative look sexy as hell!

Chicas tatuadas - Taringa!

Wow! 

They don't look "dirty" or "hard" they look fantastic!



cravensmum said:


> No I don't like them.
> 
> There's not many worse sights in the summer than seeing people in their middle age with saggy,dimpled,tattooed skin.:nonod: And that's just the men,but on a woman it just looks horrible to me.Sorry.


Tbh I would rather see saggy, dimpled middle age skin WITH tattoos than without!

That said most middle aged people aren't like that


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cruella De Vil said:


> *Hate them, I think they look dreadful and tacky.* Would never have one in a million years. And I agree with gerbilmummy, those that are completely covered in them are intimidating as you either can't see their features through so much stuff or it distracts you. Either way, its very off putting, and I wouldn't feel happy or comfortable going into a store with someone like that behind the counter, anymore than I'd want to go near someone wearing a balaclava. Its not about judging people on what they like, its the fact that I would not want to be served by someone if I couldn't see their face properly, as GM says, it looks frightening. And before someone says they might be soft as butter, well yes they might be, but I don't know that.


Wow, you're not judgmental at all are you? 

It's one thing to say they aren't your personal preference, but quite another to go off on a monologue about them & insult people who have them.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I understand people who who dont like them but to talk about someone that does in that manner is disgusting , at end of day its a personal choice they have them for themselves not for anyone else to slag them off about, i love my tatts and yes il have more, tattoos have been around for 100s of years, just like piercings have and im sure most people have their ears pireced!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Hate them, I think they look dreadful and tacky. Would never have one in a million years. And I agree with gerbilmummy, those that are completely covered in them are intimidating as you either can't see their features through so much stuff or it distracts you. Either way, its very off putting, and I wouldn't feel happy or comfortable going into a store with someone like that behind the counter, anymore than I'd want to go near someone wearing a balaclava. Its not about judging people on what they like, its the fact that I would not want to be served by someone if I couldn't see their face properly, as GM says, it looks frightening. And before someone says they might be soft as butter, well yes they might be, but I don't know that.


Wow, that's fine if you hate them and don't like them - so why post on here? The OP was to show off tattoos not for you to come on here and insult everybody.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> I understand people who who dont like them but to talk about someone that does in that manner is disgusting , at end of day its a personal choice they have them for themselves not for anyone else to slag them off about, i love my tatts and yes il have more, tattoos have been around for 100s of years, just like piercings have and im sure most people have their ears pireced!


You should have seen someone on here on a tattoo thread a few months back, they said they'd refuse to be treated by a tattooed doctor or for their pet to be treated by a tattooed vet  also implied that the only job tattooed people could feasibly do was work at Tesco. So both insulting to Tesco workers, by implying their work was 'bottom of the pile' & tattooed people, by implying they are worthless. I got a little bit annoyed with them to say the least


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> You should have seen someone on here on a tattoo thread a few months back, they said they'd refuse to be treated by a tattooed doctor or for their pet to be treated by a tattooed vet  also implied that the only job tattooed people could feasibly do was work at Tesco. So both insulting to Tesco workers, by implying their work was 'bottom of the pile' & tattooed people, by implying they are worthless. I got a little bit annoyed with them to say the least


It's hilarious how tattoos can put a name on someone, for my age of 24 I'm most fortunate and I've done it all myself (and for someone with tattooed skin...i'd say that's pretty good) :lol: xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> You should have seen someone on here on a tattoo thread a few months back, they said they'd refuse to be treated by a tattooed doctor or for their pet to be treated by a tattooed vet  also implied that the only job tattooed people could feasibly do was work at Tesco. So both insulting to Tesco workers, by implying their work was 'bottom of the pile' & tattooed people, by implying they are worthless. I got a little bit annoyed with them to say the least


:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

who was that??? I hope they're not still around!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I worked in mcds and i had tattoos on my wrists and had one more while working there the times customers grabbed my wrist as i was taking/giving money was mad and they all used to say wow thats amazing did it hurt not one was ever put of by me serving them there food


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> You should have seen someone on here on a tattoo thread a few months back, they said they'd refuse to be treated by a tattooed doctor or for their pet to be treated by a tattooed vet  also implied that the only job tattooed people could feasibly do was work at Tesco. So both insulting to Tesco workers, by implying their work was 'bottom of the pile' & tattooed people, by implying they are worthless. I got a little bit annoyed with them to say the least


Lets hope they are never in an accident, or house fire, I'd make sure my other half weren't working


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Ive got Lanfair PG on my willy

When i get excited it reads...

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> Ive got Lanfair PG on my willy
> 
> When i get excited it reads...
> 
> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


My auntie lives there 

....Lanfair, that is, not on your willy...... I hope :huh:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> and I wouldn't feel happy or comfortable going into a store with *someone like that behind the counter*, anymore than I'd want to go near someone wearing a balaclava. Its not about judging people on what they like, its the fact that I would not want to be served by someone if I couldn't see their face properly, as GM says, it looks frightening.* And before someone says they might be soft as butter, well yes they might be, but I don't know that*.


_Someone like what_??? What does having tattoos (or wearing a balaclava whatever that is ) got to do with their ability to run a till or serve someone?

Personally I would never have a tattoo. And there are certain professions where visible tats are not acceptable. But to have someone else's personal choice to have tattoo affect your ability to carry on daily tasks such as going to a store is a bit extreme, and yes highly judgmental.

Plus, you never know the 'clean cut' person you've decided _is worthy_ of your business isn't the next Ted Bundy.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I always find it hilarious that some people are so bothered and offended by what others choose to do to their OWN bodies :lol:

I also find it funny when I get the "You will regret those when you reach 80, 90" or whatever age they chose......well yes at that age I will most certainly regret having a permanent reminder of what I did when I was younger....ohhh yes 
I mean who the hell cares if someone will regret getting those tatt's, it is their body to do with what ever they wish....how about ya get on with your own lives and stop worrying about what others do to their skin :001_tongue:

If someone wishes to have tattoos plastered all across their body, then that is their choice....if you (general you) are willing to discriminate because of the way that someone chooses to express themselves then that would be your loss :wink:
Although I find it hilarious that some refuse to be served by someone with visible tatts, yet others that have discrete ones or none are A-ok 


Anyway to the op as you can probably tell I love tattoo's, I have 2 at the moment and want to get more but it is finding the right artist to do what i want....oh and the small matter or the funds as well haha


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Colliebarmy said:


> Ive got Lanfair PG on my willy
> 
> When i get excited it reads...
> 
> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


To post that without a pic is just plain WRONG! :w00t:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> To post that without a pic is just plain WRONG! :w00t:


NNNNOOOOOOOOOO! To post that _with_ a pic would be so much wronger :lol:


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> To post that without a pic is just plain WRONG! :w00t:


OK, doing a selfie on my phone....


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Heck even the 85 year olds are getting them done!!!

Pensioner, 85, stuns family by asking her body artist granddaughter to give her a tattoo | Mail Online

Aces :lol:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I remember when I was a little girl and old ladies had tattooless skin, would be sat knitting, probably have a blue rinse etc.
Imagine in years to come...they will all be covered in tattoos, piercings, some will be swearing as it seems to be every day language nowadays, I think old peoples homes will look more scary than teens on a street corner lol...just my imagination running away with me, probably wont be as bad as I imagine lol. 

Some of you here have some lovely body piercings and some beautiful body art although it isn't for me but nice to look at all the same.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Cheryl89 said:


> Heck even the 85 year olds are getting them done!!!
> 
> Pensioner, 85, stuns family by asking her body artist granddaughter to give her a tattoo | Mail Online
> 
> Aces :lol:


Urgh, look how terrible it looks on her old wrinkly saggy skin!

And her granddaughter looks positively dirty! Bet she thinks she's hard too

:laugh:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> I remember when I was a little girl and old ladies had tattooless skin, would be sat knitting, probably have a blue rinse etc.
> Imagine in years to come...they will all be covered in tattoos, piercings, some will be swearing as it seems to be every day language nowadays, I think old peoples homes will look more scary than teens on a street corner lol...just my imagination running away with me, probably wont be as bad as I imagine lol.
> 
> Some of you here have some lovely body piercings and some beautiful body art although it isn't for me but nice to look at all the same.


None of the old ladies will be able to knit, but they'll all be really good at updating Facebook and taking selfies


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I have no strong opinions on this. Won't ever consider tattoos or piercings for myself. Have no problem with others having them, as long as they don't show them to me if they are festering or infected.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Wow, that's fine if you hate them and don't like them - so why post on here? The OP was to show off tattoos not for you to come on here and insult everybody.


First off, this thread is for opinion on tattoos. So one person may say they love them and think they look lovely, another says they hate them and look awful. Whose right and whose wrong? Neither, bevause its not a right or wrong question, its an opinion and not everybody will agree with it. I might think that afghan hound in the park is a lovely dog, you might think its the most horrible dog you ever saw. I think those ronsealed celebrities look fookin horrendous, they think their the bees knees. One mans meat is another mans poison, and beauty is very much in the eye of the beholder. You'd rather everyone was like sheep, no different at all? Where do you draw the line then if every single opinion has to be the same/acceptable? So if someone posts here that they love going on shooting expeditions, no one is going to say that they don't agree with it, for fear of the comeback?

Secondly, I never said nobody should have them, I said I don't like them and find people completely or almost completely covered in them quite frightening and intimidating, as indeed I do and that's my thought on them. I never said people shouldn't cover themselves in ink, I said personally it would make me uneasy to be near them, same as it would going past a gang of youths in a dark alley. And I'm not talking about the odd flower or butterfly on someone's shoulder or wrist, I mean those that are so covered its hard to make them out. If people want to cover themselves in such a way, fine, its their choice, but its also my choice if I'd rather avoid them as they look frightening to me.

Oh and to whoever asked what a balaclava is, its what people up to no good wear on their face so they can't be identified. Only the eyes show through two smal holes, and to me, it gives the same effect as a tattooed face, you can't see the properly. And I'm afraid no, I wouldn't want to be served or seen to by someone if I couldn't see their face, it could be anyone. And someone who wants their face to be unrecognisable is more than likely to be up to something they shouldn't be, otherwise why the need to hide? Someone whose paid for their shopping doesnt fear being seen by the cameras on the way out. How many people would answer the door to someone who they could only see through the letterbox?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Woooah people, we are all entitled to our opinions, if I get a tattoo and someone doesn't like it, that's their opinion. I started this thread to 
a) take a sneaky look at people's tattoos (gorgeous they are too )
b) understand how people generally feel about them.

Let's not make me close my own thread please


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I could swear I replied to this 



Cruella De Vil said:


> Oh and to whoever asked what a balaclava is, its what people up to no good wear on their face so they can't be identified. Only the eyes show through two smal holes, and to me, it gives the same effect as a tattooed face, you can't see the properly. And I'm afraid no, I wouldn't want to be served or seen to by someone if I couldn't see their face, it could be anyone. And someone who wants their face to be unrecognisable is more than likely to be up to something they shouldn't be, otherwise why the need to hide? Someone whose paid for their shopping doesnt fear being seen by the cameras on the way out. How many people would answer the door to someone who they could only see through the letterbox?


So you wouldn't want to be served by a Muslim wearing Muslim headwear then if her face was covered?

Also the security cameras are high up in most shops, so wearing a cal or a hoody means your face wouldn't be seen, why do you think some shopping centres want them banned

What about make up? If someone wears enough they can be pretty much unrecognisable, in fact most women look vastly different made up than they do natural


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cruella De Vil said:


> First off, this thread is for opinion on tattoos. So one person may say they love them and think they look lovely, another says they hate them and look awful. Whose right and whose wrong? Neither, bevause its not a right or wrong question, its an opinion and not everybody will agree with it. I might think that afghan hound in the park is a lovely dog, you might think its the most horrible dog you ever saw. I think those ronsealed celebrities look fookin horrendous, they think their the bees knees. One mans meat is another mans poison, and beauty is very much in the eye of the beholder. You'd rather everyone was like sheep, no different at all? Where do you draw the line then if every single opinion has to be the same/acceptable? So if someone posts here that they love going on shooting expeditions, no one is going to say that they don't agree with it, for fear of the comeback?
> 
> Secondly, I never said nobody should have them, I said I don't like them and find people completely or almost completely covered in them quite frightening and intimidating, as indeed I do and that's my thought on them. I never said people shouldn't cover themselves in ink, I said personally it would make me uneasy to be near them, same as it would going past a gang of youths in a dark alley. And I'm not talking about the odd flower or butterfly on someone's shoulder or wrist, I mean those that are so covered its hard to make them out. If people want to cover themselves in such a way, fine, its their choice, but its also my choice if I'd rather avoid them as they look frightening to me.
> 
> Oh and to whoever asked what a balaclava is, its what people up to no good wear on their face so they can't be identified. Only the eyes show through two smal holes, and to me, it gives the same effect as a tattooed face, you can't see the properly. And I'm afraid no, I wouldn't want to be served or seen to by someone if I couldn't see their face, it could be anyone. And someone who wants their face to be unrecognisable is more than likely to be up to something they shouldn't be, otherwise why the need to hide? Someone whose paid for their shopping doesnt fear being seen by the cameras on the way out. *How many people would answer the door to someone who they could only see through the letterbox?*


Possibly everyone who has a solid wood/plastic front door


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I could swear I replied to this
> 
> So you wouldn't want to be served by a Muslim wearing Muslim headwear then if her face was covered?
> 
> ...


No I wouldn't, sorry.

I've never seen someone wear so much make up they are completely unrecognisable! Different to their natural look yes, but not the point you can't work out their face. I wouldn't want to served by someone if I couldn't see their face, its not a nice world and there's a lot of con artists and untrustworthy people out there. There is no way I'd give my debit card to someone in a store whose face was masked in any way that made them unreadable - it could be absolutely anyone - for all I know it could be a fraudster, a conman or even a serial killer!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cruella De Vil said:


> No I wouldn't, sorry.
> 
> I've never seen someone wear so much make up they are completely unrecognisable! Different to their natural look yes, but not the point you can't work out their face. I wouldn't want to served by someone if I couldn't see their face, its not a nice world and there's a lot of con artists and untrustworthy people out there. *There is no way I'd give my debit card to someone in a store whose face was masked in any way that made them unreadable - it could be absolutely anyone - for all I know it could be a fraudster, a conman or even a serial killer!*


When you give your debit card to an assistant in a shop you _are_ giving it to absolutely anyone, unless you actually know them personally.

Fraudsters, conmen, and yes, even serial killers, don't spend their entire lives walking round with masks on you know


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Possibly everyone who has a solid wood/plastic front door


But you can look out of the window and see them properly. I mean if you could only look through the letterbox, and all you saw was their eyes, with absolutely no other indication of who they were, and you could see nothing else of them at all, would you open the door?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Cruella De Vil said:


> No I wouldn't, sorry.
> 
> I've never seen someone wear so much make up they are completely unrecognisable! Different to their natural look yes, but not the point you can't work out their face. I wouldn't want to served by someone if I couldn't see their face, its not a nice world and there's a lot of con artists and untrustworthy people out there. There is no way I'd give my debit card to someone in a store whose face was masked in any way that made them unreadable - it could be absolutely anyone - for all I know it could be a fraudster, a conman or even a serial killer!


You do realise that just because you can see someone's face doesn't mean they won't be those things right?


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> Ive got Lanfair PG on my willy
> 
> When i get excited it reads...
> 
> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


You should be so lucky. :nono:



Toby Tyler said:


> To post that without a pic is just plain WRONG! :w00t:


Even more wrong when your username implies your a bloke. 



simplysardonic said:


> NNNNOOOOOOOOOO! To post that _with_ a pic would be so much wronger :lol:


Agree 100%. :thumbsup:



Colliebarmy said:


> OK, doing a selfie on my phone....


Don't even think about it. :closedeyes:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Cruella De Vil said:


> But you can look out of the window and see them properly. I mean if you could only look through the letterbox, and all you saw was their eyes, with absolutely no other indication of who they were, and you could see nothing else of them at all, would you open the door?


Not everyone can look out of their window you know

We've answered the door not even looking through the letter box, we don't even have a spy hole


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> When you give your debit card to an assistant in a shop you _are_ giving it to absolutely anyone, unless you actually know them personally.
> 
> Fraudsters, conmen, and yes, even serial killers, don't spend their entire lives walking round with masks on you know





tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You do realise that just because you can see someone's face doesn't mean they won't be those things right?


Yes obviously, but you can read someone's face! If you go outside covered in a sheet, how the hell can anyone know what your thinking or like? You can't read a blank canvass!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Yes obviously, but you can read someone's face! If you go outside covered in a sheet, how the hell can anyone know what your thinking or like? You can't read a blank canvass!


You can't always!

Why do you think con artists are so successful, do you think they walk around wearing a mask while conning people? They don't!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> When you give your debit card to an assistant in a shop you _are_ giving it to absolutely anyone, unless you actually know them personally.
> 
> Fraudsters, conmen, and yes, *even serial killers, don't spend their entire lives walking round with masks on you know*


Unless they're Leatherface, or Jason Voorhees, or Michael Myers :yikes::yikes:

But it would make the films a right letdown if all they really did was try to steal bank cards & defraud people, instead of chasing & chopping up hysterical teens


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Yes obviously, but you can read someone's face! If you go outside covered in a sheet, how the hell can anyone know what your thinking or like? You can't read a blank canvass!


We're talking about tats here but technically if you were conned by someone with tats on their face they'd almost be immediately identifiable because they're the person with the tattoo on their face...

Do you know what a tattoo is? I only ask because you seem to think that people who are covered are wearing some sort of camouflage and it hides their face...its on their skin it is no different to make up its not comparable to wearing a Balaklava!

Also, nothing wrong with saying you don't like tattoos. Its the sweeping generalisations you've made about people that have them that have got peoples backs up. Tattoos change the colour of peoples skin...being so derogatory is almost racism...


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Neither my OH or myself have tats but all our kids do, go figure...I don't mind tattoos on other people 99% of my friends have them I just don't like em for myself, plus I don't heal well they would not look how they are supposed to..I have always tried not to judge by appearance on the outside but from what is within...That being said certain looks by people I do have mistrust for but its usually from personal experience, example if your wearing a mask and its not Halloween time I'm going to be on high alert, if your wearing a ski mask and its not winter I'm also going to be on alert. If you have tats on your face I'm going to look at them maybe even ask if they have special meaning, if it hurt getting them on the neck or where ever


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Cruella De Vil said:


> First off, this thread is for opinion on tattoos. So one person may say they love them and think they look lovely, another says they hate them and look awful. Whose right and whose wrong? Neither, bevause its not a right or wrong question, its an opinion and not everybody will agree with it. I might think that afghan hound in the park is a lovely dog, you might think its the most horrible dog you ever saw. I think those ronsealed celebrities look fookin horrendous, they think their the bees knees. One mans meat is another mans poison, and beauty is very much in the eye of the beholder. You'd rather everyone was like sheep, no different at all? Where do you draw the line then if every single opinion has to be the same/acceptable? So if someone posts here that they love going on shooting expeditions, no one is going to say that they don't agree with it, for fear of the comeback?
> 
> Secondly, I never said nobody should have them, I said I don't like them and find people completely or almost completely covered in them quite frightening and intimidating, as indeed I do and that's my thought on them. I never said people shouldn't cover themselves in ink, I said personally it would make me uneasy to be near them, same as it would going past a gang of youths in a dark alley. And I'm not talking about the odd flower or butterfly on someone's shoulder or wrist, I mean those that are so covered its hard to make them out. If people want to cover themselves in such a way, fine, its their choice, but its also my choice if I'd rather avoid them as they look frightening to me.
> 
> *Oh and to whoever asked what a balaclava is, its what people up to no good wear on their face so they can't be identified. Only the eyes show through two smal holes, and to me, it gives the same effect as a tattooed face, you can't see the properly. *And I'm afraid no, I wouldn't want to be served or seen to by someone if I couldn't see their face, it could be anyone. And someone who wants their face to be unrecognisable is more than likely to be up to something they shouldn't be, otherwise why the need to hide? Someone whose paid for their shopping doesnt fear being seen by the cameras on the way out. How many people would answer the door to someone who they could only see through the letterbox?


the bolded part where I live its not unusual for it to be minus 30, a lot of us cover our face to prevent frost bite...


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cruella De Vil said:


> First off, this thread is for opinion on tattoos. So one person may say they love them and think they look lovely, another says they hate them and look awful. Whose right and whose wrong? Neither, bevause its not a right or wrong question, its an opinion and not everybody will agree with it. I might think that afghan hound in the park is a lovely dog, you might think its the most horrible dog you ever saw. I think those ronsealed celebrities look fookin horrendous, they think their the bees knees. One mans meat is another mans poison, and beauty is very much in the eye of the beholder. You'd rather everyone was like sheep, no different at all? Where do you draw the line then if every single opinion has to be the same/acceptable? So if someone posts here that they love going on shooting expeditions, no one is going to say that they don't agree with it, for fear of the comeback?
> 
> Secondly, I never said nobody should have them, I said I don't like them and find people completely or almost completely covered in them quite frightening and intimidating, as indeed I do and that's my thought on them. I never said people shouldn't cover themselves in ink, I said personally it would make me uneasy to be near them, same as it would going past a gang of youths in a dark alley. And I'm not talking about the odd flower or butterfly on someone's shoulder or wrist, I mean those that are so covered its hard to make them out. If people want to cover themselves in such a way, fine, its their choice, but its also my choice if I'd rather avoid them as they look frightening to me.
> 
> Oh and to whoever asked what a balaclava is, its what people up to no good wear on their face so they can't be identified. Only the eyes show through two smal holes, and to me, it gives the same effect as a tattooed face, you can't see the properly. And I'm afraid no, I wouldn't want to be served or seen to by someone if I couldn't see their face, it could be anyone. And someone who wants their face to be unrecognisable is more than likely to be up to something they shouldn't be, otherwise why the need to hide? Someone whose paid for their shopping doesnt fear being seen by the cameras on the way out. How many people would answer the door to someone who they could only see through the letterbox?


for the last paragraph don't you think someone up to no good would avoid having their face covered in permanent tats, surely that would make them far more recognisable than someone without? there aren't a lot of people with a face full of tats I am pretty sure any crime they committed that was seen by a person or ctv they would be picked up pretty quickly lol, I really wanted a balaclava last year for walking the dog, the cold wind really hurt my face, but thought I would maybe scare people so didn't bother with one lol


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Not everyone can look out of their window you know
> 
> We've answered the door not even looking through the letter box, we don't even have a spy hole


Well youre very trusting then.



Bloodraine5252 said:


> We're talking about tats here but technically if you were conned by someone with tats on their face they'd almost be immediately identifiable because they're the person with the tattoo on their face...
> 
> Do you know what a tattoo is? I only ask because you seem to think that people who are covered are wearing some sort of camouflage and it hides their face...its on their skin it is no different to make up its not comparable to wearing a Balaklava!
> 
> Also, nothing wrong with saying you don't like tattoos. Its the sweeping generalisations you've made about people that have them that have got peoples backs up. Tattoos change the colour of peoples skin...being so derogatory is almost racism...


Don't be so silly, classing someone racist cos they find tattoos intimidating. Of course it hides your face, if nothing else the design draws you to it and distracts you from seeing their actual face. And they do change the colour of your skin, they make it go blue or red or green or whatever colour the image is, so I'm not sure where your coming from there.



canuckjill said:


> the bolded part where I live its not unusual for it to be minus 30, a lot of us cover our face to prevent frost bite...


But if you live somewhere where its the norm to see people covered up due to your climate, you wouldn't be scared or suspicious of it. If someone walked down my road like that, I'd be wondering what they were up to, as it isn't minus 30 in England! Bottom line in my opinion, if you not want your face seen/recogniseble, your up to no good, or you wouldn't hide.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Well youre very trusting then.
> 
> Don't be so silly, classing someone racist cos they find tattoos intimidating. Of course it hides your face, if nothing else the design draws you to it and distracts you from seeing their actual face. And they do change the colour of your skin, they make it go blue or red or green or whatever colour the image is, so I'm not sure where your coming from there.
> 
> But if you live somewhere where its the norm to see people covered up due to your climate, you wouldn't be scared or suspicious of it. If someone walked down my road like that, I'd be wondering what they were up to, as it isn't minus 30 in England! Bottom line in my opinion, if you not want your face seen/recogniseble, your up to no good, or you wouldn't hide.


Not really, I'm just not so paranoid that I think everyone's out to get me


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Well youre very trusting then.
> 
> Don't be so silly, classing someone racist cos they find tattoos intimidating. Of course it hides your face, if nothing else the design draws you to it and distracts you from seeing their actual face. And they do change the colour of your skin, they make it go blue or red or green or whatever colour the image is, so I'm not sure where your coming from there.
> 
> But if you live somewhere where its the norm to see people covered up due to your climate, you wouldn't be scared or suspicious of it. If someone walked down my road like that, I'd be wondering what they were up to, as it isn't minus 30 in England! Bottom line in my opinion, if you not want your face seen/recogniseble, your up to no good, or you wouldn't hide.


That's why I said almost. So what your saying now is face tattoos distract you from looking at the person or what they're doing? That's is one of the daftest things I've heard. They'd be the most recognisable people in the place, "sorry officer, his FACE tattoo distracted me too much so I couldn't get a description". Yeah really unrecognisable! You'd think that would mean they'd be less likely to do something untoward because they would be identified.

Your logic makes no sense.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> That's why I said almost. So what your saying now is face tattoos distract you from looking at the person or what they're doing? That's is one of the daftest things I've heard. They'd be the most recognisable people in the place, "sorry officer, his FACE tattoo distracted me too much so I couldn't get a description". Yeah really unrecognisable! You'd think that would mean they'd be less likely to do something untoward because they would be identified.
> 
> Your logic makes no sense.


Well I think if I saw someone whose head was painted like a big fish or something, then yes, it would definitely distract me from their actual face!

And I never said they would be up to no good. I said that having their face covered in tattoos _reminds_ me of those with masks on up to no good, so the connection would make me think of them in the same way.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Hate them, I think they look dreadful and tacky. Would never have one in a million years. And I agree with gerbilmummy, *those that are completely covered in them are intimidating as you either can't see their features through so much stuff or it distracts you. Either way, its very off putting, and I wouldn't feel happy or comfortable going into a store with someone like that* behind the counter, anymore than I'd want to go near someone wearing a balaclava. Its not about judging people on what they like, its the fact that I would not want to be served by someone if I couldn't see their face properly, as GM says, it looks frightening. And before someone says they might be soft as butter, well yes they might be, but I don't know that.





Cruella De Vil said:


> No I wouldn't, sorry.
> 
> I've never seen someone wear so much make up they are completely unrecognisable! Different to their natural look yes, but not the point you can't work out their face. I wouldn't want to served by someone if I couldn't see their face, its not a nice world and there's a lot of con artists and untrustworthy people out there. There is no way I'd give my debit card to someone in a store whose face was masked in any way that made them unreadable - it could be absolutely anyone - for all I know it could be a fraudster, a conman or even a serial killer!


Funny really, as you (I assume) have none and you're exactly the type of person I feel intimidated and wary of :001_unsure:


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Well I think if I saw someone whose head was painted like a big fish or something, then yes, it would definitely distract me from their actual face!
> 
> And I never said they would be up to no good. I said that having their face covered in tattoos _reminds_ me of those with masks on up to no good, so the connection would make me think of them in the same way.


If I had room on my signature I would so use that top paragraph on it. The sentence just defies all rational logic and has made my day!

Guy with face tattooed like a fish...I couldn't see his face. He's got a face like a fish, what more can you really require? The face still moves, you can still see his eyes sparkle and crinkle when he smiles. Its not like its hiding anything other than fleshtone...


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> If I had room on my signature I would so use that top paragraph on it. The sentence just defies all rational logic and has made my day!
> 
> Guy with face tattooed like a fish...I couldn't see his face. He's got a face like a fish, what more can you really require? The face still moves, you can still see his eyes sparkle and crinkle when he smiles. Its not like its hiding anything other than fleshtone...


What if he was selling tuna?

Fishmonger....OR CANNIBAL :yikes:

PS I shall bugger off now :lol: x


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Mr Gizmo said:


> Even more wrong when your username implies your a bloke.


No Y chromosomes here, username was my cat's name


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Yes obviously, but you can read someone's face!


NO you CAN'T. Some of the most notorious serial killers were handsome charmers.

And I'd trust someone wearing a hijab (which is what I think you were referring to as a balaclava) far more than someone who makes snap judgements about people based on their looks and personal choices.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> NO you CAN'T. Some of the most notorious serial killers were handsome charmers.
> 
> And I'd trust someone wearing a hijab (which is what I think you were referring to as a balaclava) far more than someone who makes snap judgements about people based on their looks and personal choices.


A balaclava is like a woolly heat that extends to your neck, with holes for your facial features.

For all I know though, CDV may have meant something else, as from her posts (on this thread and some others) I think she and I may be from different planets :wink:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

chichi said:


> A balaclava is like a woolly heat that extends to your neck, with holes for your facial features.


Then I trust NO ONE on the ski slopes!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Then I trust NO ONE on the ski slopes!!! :001_tt1:


Of course not....and anyone you think you do trust, make them pull up their sleeves, to check for tattoos, just in case they are hiding them. Never trust a person with tattoos....basic self-preservation :wink:

It's got to the point where I don't trust myself, due to having a tattoo....shame on meeeeeee


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

chichi said:


> Of course not....and anyone you think you do trust, make them pull up their sleeves, to check for tattoos, just in case they are hiding them. Never trust a person with tattoos....basic self-preservation :wink:
> 
> It's got to the point where I don't trust myself, due to having a tattoo....shame on meeeeeee


You're clearly a dirty con artist murderer who thinks she's hard........ Just like me :sneaky2:


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> No Y chromosomes here, username was my cat's name


But to those that don't know.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You're clearly a dirty con artist murderer who thinks she's hard........ Just like me :sneaky2:


Yep....the truth is out......been on the run for years *holds hands up*


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

chichi said:


> Of course not....and anyone you think you do trust, make them pull up their sleeves, to check for tattoos, just in case they are hiding them. Never trust a person with tattoos....basic self-preservation :wink:
> *
> 
> It's got to the point where I don't trust myself*, due to having a tattoo....shame on meeeeeee


I decided I can't be trusted either - but only in the winter.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

chichi said:


> Of course not....and anyone you think you do trust, make them pull up their sleeves, to check for tattoos, just in case they are hiding them. Never trust a person with tattoos....basic self-preservation :wink:
> 
> It's got to the point where I don't trust myself, due to having a tattoo....shame on meeeeeee


I'd rep you, but I haven't spread myself around enough. Ironic really, because I'm sure us evil tattooed people are right sluts, as well as being dirty, tacky, serial killing con artists :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> I'd rep you, but I haven't spread myself around enough. Ironic really, because I'm sure us evil tattooed people are right sluts, as well as being dirty, tacky, serial killing con artists :lol:


:w00t: :laugh:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I'd rep you, but I haven't spread myself around enough. Ironic really, because I'm sure us evil tattooed people are right sluts, as well as being dirty, tacky, serial killing con artists :lol:


Looks like we will be getting lumps of coal for Xmas :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Well I think if I saw someone whose head was painted like a big fish or something, then yes, it would definitely distract me from their actual face!
> 
> .


Ummmm......

I may be missing something quite crucial here so please forgive me....

BUT....

Surely a con man (or whatever) with a fish tattooed on his face would be instantly recognisable by the fact he has a fish tattooed on his face...So actually seeing any other features becomes unnecessary due to the fact he has, and you have seen that he has a fish on his face...

As I said, I could be missing something here


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Haven't read all the replies as I'm fast running out of time before my next call, but why is it acceptable to call someone who doesn't like tattoos "pathetic", "silly" or "judgemental", but it's NOT OK for someone who's against tats to say they feel intimidated by ones that are OTT? :huh: The words "Double" and "Standards" spring to mind.

Those of you who have said that they're a personal choice (or words to that effect) - yes, they are. So is smoking, and that's banned from public areas. Fact is, someone's art, or personal statement, another person might find offensive, just purely for the location, or the design, or whatever.

Calling someone judgemental for their opinions on tats is, frankly, laughable! We judge people based on appearance all the time! Ever commented on the appearance of a passer-by? "_She _could do with a good meal inside her", "Isn't she pretty?", "If he was any hairier he'd be a gorilla" , "Look at the arms on him_!" _"Wish I had her hair". All are judgemental statements - even the positive ones. We've all done it - yes, usually in the privacy of our cars/homes/under our breaths, etc, but we all do it, all the time.

I don't like tats. The odd one, fine, I can and do appreciate the artwork, but when you're talking heavily tattooed area - full sleeves, backs - and especially the faces, very off-putting. No, I wouldn't go to the length of leaving a shop where I'd be served by a heavily tattooed person, or avoid them in other ways, but I wouldn't feel comfortable.

And that's as much my right, as it is yours to cover your full body in ink. :wink:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Ummmm......
> 
> I may be missing something quite crucial here so please for give me....
> 
> ...


Nope...dont think you are missing anything but you likely come from the same planet as those of us who believe tattoos are simply body art and not some permanent sign of said tattoo'd person being an evil..hard..villainous scumbag :w00t:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I havent got tattoos I never felt they would suit me, I dont like them for me but admire them on other people. If I ever did get one it would be on the nape of my neck tho and something like a angel/demon yin yang thingo lol


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

chichi said:


> Nope...dont think you are missing anything but you likely come from the same planet as those of us who believe tattoos are simply body art and not some permanent sign of said *tattoo'd person being an evil..hard..villainous scumbag* :w00t:


Yes, because every single person that has committed a crime has tattoo's.....Can't believe you didn't know that


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

No your not getting for some reason. Everyone features are readable in some way. That's how you know if someone is angry (eyes blazing/glaring, face set hard), happy ( eyes are soft and shining, face smiling), upset ( eyes are moist, mouth turned down) etc. The eyes are the window to the soul. Apart from body language, a person's eyes gives an indication to what their feeling. If you cover this up so you barely see it, you can't tell anything, they could be about to offer you a humbug, they could just as easily be thinking of killing you. 

What I'm saying is that someone whose face is covered in tattoos, is highly distracting from their actual facial features. Yes, you could easily identify the fish faced man (or whatever), so he would obviously be more recogniseable. What I'm trying to say though, is because his face is so much harder to read and in effect covered up, I'd be wary and intimidated to go to a store with him in, because I couldn't read his expressions. 

If the person behind the counter is a sour faced old cow, then I'd expect her to be surly and unhelpful. If it was someone with a bright cheerful expression, I'd expect a nice chatty person. If it was someone who looked like they'd bite my head off for asking where the drinks were, I would avoid them. If it was someone who looked as if they'd lost a pound and found a penny, I would expect them to have either had bad luck, bad news or unhappy, and wouldn't wander up to them singing Happy Days! 

But if it was someone whose face I couldn't see properly as it was covered up by tattoos, I wouldn't have a clue what they were thinking, which would make me too uneasy to wander up to them. I hope that's made it clearer. 

Oh, and not being funny, but its rather mean and playground like to poke fun at, belittle and mock others just cus they don't have the same opinion as yourself.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

LinznMilly said:


> Haven't read all the replies as I'm fast running out of time before my next call, but why is it acceptable to call someone who doesn't like tattoos "pathetic", "silly" or "judgemental", but it's NOT OK for someone who's against tats to say they feel intimidated by ones that are OTT? :huh: The words "Double" and "Standards" spring to mind.
> 
> Those of you who have said that they're a personal choice (or words to that effect) - yes, they are. So is smoking, and that's banned from public areas. Fact is, someone's art, or persona statement, another person might find offensive, just purely for the location, or the design, or whatever.
> 
> ...


Are you seriously comparing tats to smoking?

Smoking is banned from certain public places because of the health risks not because some people find it offensive!

Someone's tattoos affect NO ONE!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Oh, and not being funny, but its rather mean and playground like to poke fun at, belittle and mock others just cus they don't have the same opinion as yourself.


Pot meet kettle :laugh:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Tattoo's do not hide body language, they do not stop you from expressing your feelings..

It is ink on the skin, nothing more, nothing less... It IS a distinguishing feature.

Makeup makes some people feel better about themselves, for others having a new peice of artwork done forever reminding them of something special makes them feel better about themselves...

A tattooed person is not automatically going to con/rob you and eat your children.....just like a non tattooed person.....

You should not judge people on the way they choose to express themselves, just because others do, does not make it right...


The saying Deed not Breed springs to mind here for some reason....


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Cruella De Vil said:


> No your not getting for some reason. Everyone features are readable in some way. That's how you know if someone is angry (eyes blazing/glaring, face set hard), happy ( eyes are soft and shining, face smiling), upset ( eyes are moist, mouth turned down) etc. The eyes are the window to the soul. Apart from body language, a person's eyes gives an indication to what their feeling. If you cover this up so you barely see it, you can't tell anything, they could be about to offer you a humbug, they could just as easily be thinking of killing you. What I'm saying is that someone whose face is covered in tattoos, is highly distracting from their actual facial features. Yes, you could easily identify the fish faced man (or whatever), so he would obviously be more recogniseable. What I'm trying to say though, is because his face is so much harder to read and in effect covered up, I'd be wary and intimidated to go to a store with him in, because I couldn't read his expressions. If the person behind the counter is a sour faced old cow, then I'd expect her to be surly and unhelpful. If it was someone with a bright cheerful expression, I'd expect a nice chatty person. If it was someone who looked like they'd bite my head off for asking where the drinks were, I would avoid them. If it was someone who looked as if they'd lost a pound and found a penny, I would expect them to have either had bad luck, bad news or unhappy, and wouldn't wander up to them singing Happy Days! But if it was someone whose face I couldn't see properly as it was covered up by tattoos, I wouldn't have a clue what they were thinking, which would make me too uneasy to wander up to them. I hope that's made it clearer.
> 
> Oh, and not being funny, but its rather mean and playground like to poke fun at, belittle and mock others just cus they don't have the same opinion as yourself.


Please can you add more paragraphs to your posts....All I can see is a wall of words and my eyes can't handle it.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So when I get my tattoo I have to go out and rob somewhere or do I have to do it first to earn it? :huh:

You can't always tell who's dangerous, wasn't there some serial killer that had the police completely charmed until they found the body in his trunk? Having some ink on your skin doesn't make you inherently dangerous nor does the lack of it.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Haven't read all the replies as I'm fast running out of time before my next call, but why is it acceptable to call someone who doesn't like tattoos "pathetic", "silly" or "judgemental", but it's NOT OK for someone who's against tats to say they feel intimidated by ones that are OTT? :huh: The words "Double" and "Standards" spring to mind.
> 
> Those of you who have said that they're a personal choice (or words to that effect) - yes, they are. So is smoking, and that's banned from public areas. Fact is, someone's art, or persona statement, another person might find offensive, just purely for the location, or the design, or whatever.
> 
> ...


I think it's the WAY the opinion is voiced that people take exception to, rather than the opinion per se.

Surely the issue with smoking, though, is that it physically impinges on another person?

And I honestly don't see why a person with one tattoo is less scary than one with 20. I've got this idea in my head of their being 10 points per tattoo on the safe to terrifying scale :lol:



Cruella De Vil said:


> No your not getting for some reason. Everyone features are readable in some way. That's how you know if someone is angry (eyes blazing/glaring, face set hard), happy ( eyes are soft and shining, face smiling), upset ( eyes are moist, mouth turned down) etc. The eyes are the window to the soul. Apart from body language, a person's eyes gives an indication to what their feeling. If you cover this up so you barely see it, you can't tell anything, they could be about to offer you a humbug, they could just as easily be thinking of killing you. What I'm saying is that someone whose face is covered in tattoos, is highly distracting from their actual facial features. Yes, you could easily identify the fish faced man (or whatever), so he would obviously be more recogniseable. What I'm trying to say though, is because his face is so much harder to read and in effect covered up, I'd be wary and intimidated to go to a store with him in, because I couldn't read his expressions. If the person behind the counter is a sour faced old cow, then I'd expect her to be surly and unhelpful. If it was someone with a bright cheerful expression, I'd expect a nice chatty person. If it was someone who looked like they'd bite my head off for asking where the drinks were, I would avoid them. If it was someone who looked as if they'd lost a pound and found a penny, I would expect them to have either had bad luck, bad news or unhappy, and wouldn't wander up to them singing Happy Days! But if it was someone whose face I couldn't see properly as it was covered up by tattoos, I wouldn't have a clue what they were thinking, which would make me too uneasy to wander up to them. I hope that's made it clearer.
> 
> Oh, and not being funny, but its rather mean and playground like to poke fun at, belittle and mock others just cus they don't have the same opinion as yourself.


But...balaclavas don't cover the eyes, nor does religious attire? As far as I'm aware most people don't normally have tattoos on them either 

And I really don't do playground or mean so sorry if I came across that way  It never sounds it in my head but I don't trust much that goes on up there really :lol:

ETA - Nicky, yes, I'm afraid it does and also, you appear to have typos in that post. Can I have my correct words please 

ETA ETA - K, you're right, there weren't any. I don't like you anymore *searches gumtree for new best friend, free to good home*


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cruella De Vil said:


> No your not getting for some reason. Everyone features are readable in some way. That's how you know if someone is angry (eyes blazing/glaring, face set hard), happy ( eyes are soft and shining, face smiling), upset ( eyes are moist, mouth turned down) etc. The eyes are the window to the soul. Apart from body language, a person's eyes gives an indication to what their feeling. If you cover this up so you barely see it, you can't tell anything, they could be about to offer you a humbug, they could just as easily be thinking of killing you. What I'm saying is that someone whose face is covered in tattoos, is highly distracting from their actual facial features. Yes, you could easily identify the fish faced man (or whatever), so he would obviously be more recogniseable. What I'm trying to say though, is because his face is so much harder to read and in effect covered up, I'd be wary and intimidated to go to a store with him in, because I couldn't read his expressions. If the person behind the counter is a sour faced old cow, then I'd expect her to be surly and unhelpful. If it was someone with a bright cheerful expression, I'd expect a nice chatty person. If it was someone who looked like they'd bite my head off for asking where the drinks were, I would avoid them. If it was someone who looked as if they'd lost a pound and found a penny, I would expect them to have either had bad luck, bad news or unhappy, and wouldn't wander up to them singing Happy Days! But if it was someone whose face I couldn't see properly as it was covered up by tattoos, I wouldn't have a clue what they were thinking, which would make me too uneasy to wander up to them. I hope that's made it clearer.
> 
> *Oh, and not being funny, but its rather mean and playground like to poke fun at, belittle and mock others just cus they don't have the same opinion as yourself.*


But it's OK for you to insult people, for something that really isn't anyone else's business (inking _their own skin_, not _your_ skin, _their_ skin). That could also be construed by people as belittling & mocking. Fair enough, say you aren't keen on tattoos, but please don't carry on making assumptions about those that do have them.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Cruella De Vil said:


> No your not getting for some reason. Everyone features are readable in some way. That's how you know if someone is angry (eyes blazing/glaring, face set hard), happy ( eyes are soft and shining, face smiling), upset ( eyes are moist, mouth turned down) etc. The eyes are the window to the soul. Apart from body language, a person's eyes gives an indication to what their feeling. If you cover this up so you barely see it, you can't tell anything, they could be about to offer you a humbug, they could just as easily be thinking of killing you. What I'm saying is that someone whose face is covered in tattoos, is highly distracting from their actual facial features. Yes, you could easily identify the fish faced man (or whatever), so he would obviously be more recogniseable. What I'm trying to say though, is because his face is so much harder to read and in effect covered up, I'd be wary and intimidated to go to a store with him in, because I couldn't read his expressions. If the person behind the counter is a sour faced old cow, then I'd expect her to be surly and unhelpful. If it was someone with a bright cheerful expression, I'd expect a nice chatty person. If it was someone who looked like they'd bite my head off for asking where the drinks were, I would avoid them. If it was someone who looked as if they'd lost a pound and found a penny, I would expect them to have either had bad luck, bad news or unhappy, and wouldn't wander up to them singing Happy Days! But if it was someone whose face I couldn't see properly as it was covered up by tattoos, I wouldn't have a clue what they were thinking, which would make me too uneasy to wander up to them. I hope that's made it clearer.
> 
> Oh, and not being funny, but its rather mean and playground like to poke fun at, belittle and mock others just cus they don't have the same opinion as yourself.


And how many people, realistically, have you seen working in a shop whose faces are covered with tattoos? It must happen fairly regularly for you to have such an issue with it.

The majority of employers will not employ someone with a face covered in tattoos - they obviously can't give that as a reason, but they'll find another 'legitimate' reason for turning them down. So, to be honest, I really don't think you have much to worry about 

Is it just facial tattoos that you find so intimidating, or is it all tattoos?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> Makeup makes some people feel better about themselves, for others having a new peice of artwork done forever reminding them of something special makes them feel better about themselves...


That's right. My first tattoo is a cat silhouette in memory of my cat Klaatu, and my second commemorates my kitten Gaudi, who died of FIP.
I want one for Jiskefet and Spetter, too. Maybe a cat with angel wings or something like that.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Are you seriously comparing tats to smoking?
> 
> Smoking is banned from certain public places because of the health risks not because some people find it offensive!
> 
> Someone's tattoos affect NO ONE!!


Yes, smoking was banned for the health risks, but people still find/found it offensive (though of course, in most cases it was the smell, rather than the sight, of cigarettes which is off-putting to most).

Likewise, tattoos, although a personal preference to you and others, might be offensive if OTT obvious to someone else.

Also, in a professional capacity, you could theoretically be asked to keep any tats covered up to maintain a professional image, and if you have any that cannot be covered up, you could well struggle to find work, especially work involving coming face to face with customers.

So yes, your personal statement CAN and WILL be judged by others. Whether you find that offensive or not.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

LinznMilly said:


> Yes, smoking was banned for the health risks, but people still find/found it offensive (though of course, in most cases it was the smell, rather than the sight, of cigarettes which is off-putting to most).
> 
> Likewise, tattoos, although a personal preference to you and others, might be offensive if OTT obvious to someone else.
> 
> ...


Still doesn't change the fact that someone's tattoos affect no one


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> Yes, smoking was banned for the health risks, but people still find/found it offensive (though of course, in most cases it was the smell, rather than the sight, of cigarettes which is off-putting to most).
> 
> Likewise, tattoos, although a personal preference to you and others, might be offensive if OTT obvious to someone else.
> 
> ...


Thats fine. You're right, people _do_ judge, rightly or wrongly, it happens and is a fact of life.

But I find it a tad ridiculous to state you (not you personally) find tats intimidating because the person who has them could be a conman a fraudster or a serial killer - that could be true of anyone, whether they have tats or not.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Thats fine. You're right, people _do_ judge, rightly or wrongly, it happens and is a fact of life.
> 
> But I find it a tad ridiculous to state you (not you personally) find tats intimidating because the person who has them could be a conman a fraudster or a serial killer - that could be true of anyone, whether they have tats or not.


Well, I must admit I do find OTT tats intimidating, but I do agree that it doesn't make them any more likely to be a criminal. I don't know why I find them intimidating tbh. It's stereotypical of me, I know, and I wish I could overcome that, but I suppose I don't see enough overtly tattooed people to overcome it.

FWIW, my brother has 2 large tats - one on his left bicep, and another one his back. Of course it doesn't change him as a person - he's still the compassionate, caring person he's always been, and I do admire the artwork in them both, because they're both very skilled pieces ... but now he's talking about getting a sleeve done. I cringed.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Ive seen one tattoo that made me gag :001_tongue: it was a green snake complete with scales .. well it was a penis.. that became a snake :huh: .uh.. I saw it by mistake.. I swear


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Please can you add more paragraphs to your posts....All I can see is a wall of words and my eyes can't handle it.


I am so glad you said that. I've been going cross-eyed trying to read that MASSIVE paragraph. Thought it was my poor middle aged eyes playing up, so glad I'm not alone, lol


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

tigerneko, it hurt a lot less coming out then when it went in  

*runs off to read the following seven pages*


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> .. well it was a penis.. that became a snake :huh: .uh.. *I saw it by mistake.. I swear *


I ain't buyin it :shocked:


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Pot meet kettle :laugh:


Excuse me? I haven't poked fun at or mocked anyone. All I've done is say I don't like tattoos and why. Others on the other hand, have ridiculed, belittled and scoffed at others opinions because they don't match theirs.



Lavenderb said:


> Please can you add more paragraphs to your posts....All I can see is a wall of words and my eyes can't handle it.


Sorry, its in more parts now.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Excuse me? I haven't poked fun at or mocked anyone. All I've done is say I don't like tattoos and why. Others on the other hand, have ridiculed, belittled and scoffed at others opinions because they don't match theirs.
> 
> Sorry, its in more parts now.


Are you kidding?

You've basically insulted people with tattoos in nearly every post you've made in this topic


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> And how many people, realistically, have you seen working in a shop whose faces are covered with tattoos? It must happen fairly regularly for you to have such an issue with it.
> 
> The majority of employers will not employ someone with a face covered in tattoos - they obviously can't give that as a reason, but they'll find another 'legitimate' reason for turning them down. So, to be honest, I really don't think you have much to worry about
> 
> Is it just facial tattoos that you find so intimidating, or is it all tattoos?


No not all. The odd flower or bird or something wouldn't bother me. The sort I mean are those that practically have no clear patch of skin left for the amount of inking they have. Like that, I do find them intimidating, and yes I would consider anybody who had that many to be a tough sort, if only for being able to go through the sheer amount of pain and needles to do such a lot!


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't dislike tattoos as such, it's just the VERY permanent nature of them I dislike.

Tastes change over time, bodies change (eg get wrinkly ) and I just think that what you like now, might not be what you like in 10 years time.

So for me, I personally would never get a tattoo. Plus I'm also a massive wimp and it looks way too sore


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Izzie said:


> I don't dislike tattoos as such, it's just the VERY permanent nature of them I dislike.
> 
> Tastes change over time, bodies change (eg get wrinkly ) and I just think that what you like now, might not be what you like in 10 years time.
> 
> So for me, I personally would never get a tattoo. Plus I'm also a massive wimp and it looks way too sore


That's always made me chuckle...when I'm old and wrinkly, I won't be looking at my wrinkled, saggy arm, thinking "oh no, I wouldn't look old without the tattoo".
I'll be old either way, it won't make a difference!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i'm really looking forward to my tattoos... i want to get the charmed tulip http://ts3.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.5011940166795590&pid=15.1
on the side of my neck- sort of where a pigtail would cover it.
i also want a portrait of kuki and puppy poppet above my ankle, with a pawprint for every dog/pup i've ever lost- starting with Tinkers (my childhood pet) toby the YT and the two pups of kittys that i lost- pink for girls, blue for boys with the initial in the middle. 
i also want a chain of rat paws round my wrist- i don't think thats too much for a vet nurse to have, but am going to ask opinions from other staff before i decide on location for it!

i chose them becasue even though tastes may change, the tulip is my fav flower and charmed got me through my teenage years...
and lets face it, a pet memorial never loses its sentiment!


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

myshkin said:


> That's always made me chuckle...when I'm old and wrinkly, I won't be looking at my wrinkled, saggy arm, thinking "oh no, I wouldn't look old without the tattoo".
> I'll be old either way, it won't make a difference!


No, but something that looks like a beautiful piece of art on a nice toned arm might not look quite as good on a wrinkled saggy arm!

It's just too permanent for me, and I know how often my tastes change, so it's just not for me.

I don't have a problem with anyone else that wants tattoos though - each to their own and all that.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

tattoogirl73 said:


> tigerneko, it hurt a lot less coming out then when it went in


This post was where it brought me when I clicked view first unread :blush:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Excuse me? I haven't poked fun at or mocked anyone. All I've done is say I don't like tattoos and why. Others on the other hand, have ridiculed, belittled and scoffed at others opinions because they don't match theirs.





Cruella De Vil said:


> *Hate them, I think they look dreadful and tacky. Would never have one in a million years.* And I agree with gerbilmummy, those that are completely covered in them are intimidating as you either can't see their features through so much stuff or it distracts you. Either way, its *very off putting, and I wouldn't feel happy or comfortable going into a store with someone like that behind the counter,* anymore than I'd want to go near someone wearing a balaclava. Its not about judging people on what they like, its the fact that I would not want to be served by someone if I couldn't see their face properly, as GM says, *it looks frightening*. And before someone says they might be soft as butter, well yes they might be, but I don't know that.





Cruella De Vil said:


> No I wouldn't, sorry.
> 
> I've never seen someone wear so much make up they are completely unrecognisable! Different to their natural look yes, but not the point you can't work out their face. I wouldn't want to served by someone if I couldn't see their face, its not a nice world and there's a lot of con artists and untrustworthy people out there. There is no way I'd give my debit card to someone in a store whose face was masked in any way that made them unreadable - it could be absolutely anyone - *for all I know it could be a fraudster, a conman or even a serial killer!*





Cruella De Vil said:


> No not all. The odd flower or bird or something wouldn't bother me. The sort I mean are those that practically have no clear patch of skin left for the amount of inking they have. Like that, *I do find them intimidating, and yes I would consider anybody who had that many to be a tough sort, if only for being able to go through the sheer amount of pain and needles to do such a lot!*


so if you went to see a doctor and they had a tattoo sleeve would you walk out the door? 
the fact they have decided to get a sleeve done has nothing to do with me and my life. it dosent affect the way they treat me. infact i would admire the work that went into it.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

myshkin said:


> That's always made me chuckle...when I'm old and wrinkly, I won't be looking at my wrinkled, saggy arm, thinking "oh no, I wouldn't look old without the tattoo".
> I'll be old either way, it won't make a difference!


The way I see it is most folk my age will have tats so we can all be wrinkly and colourful together


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

It seems that Cruella has wound a few people up with her opinions but she is entitled to her opinions whatever they are, she does seem to be getting her posts quoted a lot, think she must need a break by now...but that's just my opinion lol.

Although tattoos are not for me and I am in a minority it is good to see all your photos, there is a man who goes into our supermarket and he is covered all over his face and head, he goes about his own business and although I have never spoke to him I can't help but look as do many others I'm sure.

Everyone has a rights to do what ever they like to their own bodies, I don't find them scary myself, I just wouldn't want them on me.

I don't like lots of piercings myself especially facial ones although I do have my ears and belly button pierced, I fainted too...what a wuss!!! The girl who pierced my belly button was full of tattoos and facial piercings and had her hair all vivid blues and pink colours, the man had facial piercings and tattoos but were very friendly and understanding people.

If we were all born blind no one would be prejudiced to tattoos, colour, fat people, thin people etc and we would like the person for who they are, not what they look like, if a person is beautiful on the inside that is all that matters and if people are beautiful on the outside always remember to be just as beautiful on the inside too.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

To be fair to Cruella, I would also be slightly intimidated by a full facial tattoo in certain situations. In fact, i have been, when I went into a bar in Paris and the bartender had a full face tattoo. I admit I left immediately, but I suspect that is what he wanted (to discourage the "wrong " (untattooed) clientele. However, I am perfectly prepared to believe he was a perfectly nice, decent and respectable person, even though I was scared of him. I think it was just the context (foreign city, foreign bar, scary bartender) that frightened me.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> To be fair to Cruella, I would also be slightly intimidated by a full facial tattoo in certain situations. In fact, i have been, when I went into a bar in Paris and the bartender had a full face tattoo. I admit I left immediately, but I suspect that is what he wanted (to discourage the "wrong " (untattooed) clientele. However, I am perfectly prepared to believe he was a perfectly nice, decent and respectable person, even though I was scared of him. I think it was just the context (foreign city, foreign bar, scary bartender) that frightened me.


That is fair do's.....I don't find full face tattoo's intimidating, but I can understand that some people do.

Being intimidated is one thing, but to say


> for all I know it could be a fraudster, a conman or even a serial killer!


 all because they have a face tattoo (which hides their face (apparently)) is ridiculous.... Anyone can be those things, tattoo or not...face covered in a hat or not.....wearing a balaclava or not....

For me it wasn't the intimidation that was the problem, it was how the opinion was worded so judgmentally...


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Now let's all have a big fat group hug and exhale...... :w00t:

I honestly don't mind people saying they feel a little intimidated... as ST said it was just how horrible it come across 

No hard feelings :001_tt1: 

xxxx


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah I think people's problem with cruella is the fact she's narrow minded and ignorant about tattoos 

I don't exactly feel comfortable with certain types of people (or just people really lol) for instance I don't like walking past big groups of lads or lasses but I wouldn't say I don't like walking past them because they are all scum bags who will rob and stab me!

I've walked past plenty of groups and not one thing has happened, cruella wouldn't even give a heavily tattooed person a chance (which is quite frankly ridiculous) people who work in tattooed shops (who for the most part are people with a hell of a lot of tattoos) are some of the nicest people you can meet/talk to, the guy who did my mice tattoo was so friendly and so passionate about his job he was by far the nicest person I've met and he has a billion tattoos,, he was far nicer than any none tattooed person I've ever met!

Another annoyance with cruella is her hypocracy, she's slated tattooed people in basically every post yet when something I said back to her he cries victim


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Yeah I think people's problem with cruella is the fact she's narrow minded and ignorant about tattoos
> 
> I don't exactly feel comfortable with certain types of people (or just people really lol) for instance I don't like walking past big groups of lads or lasses but I wouldn't say I don't like walking past them because they are all scum bags who will rob and stab me!
> 
> ...


Everyone else is over it, why keep her in the corner? move on :001_tongue:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think anyone is saying that full facial tattoos aren't a bit intimidating I don't like them either. But there's a difference between saying that and implying that everyone with a tattoo is a murderer or robber or whatever. Which is what she was doing. Surely if you were a master criminal you'd try to look as ordinary as possible anyway


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> Everyone else is over it, why keep her in the corner? move on :001_tongue:


Just having my say 



Nicky10 said:


> I don't think anyone is saying that full facial tattoos aren't a bit intimidating I don't like them either. But there's a difference between saying that and implying that everyone with a tattoo is a murderer or robber or whatever. Which is what she was doing. Surely if you were a master criminal you'd try to look as ordinary as possible anyway


Personally I'm not intimidated

But then again I absolutely love tattoos


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I also never know the correct etiquette. When meeting someone with a very obvious tattoo, what is the correct protocol? Do you compliment them on it (even if you don't like it) or do you pretend it's not there, like a birthmark?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> I also never know the correct etiquette. When meeting someone with a very obvious tattoo, what is the correct protocol? Do you compliment them on it (even if you don't like it) or do you pretend it's not there, like a birthmark?




You seriously asking this?

It's like anything else, you say it's nice if you like it, you give your opinion if they ask or you just get on with it


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You seriously asking this?
> 
> It's like anything else, you say it's nice if you like it, you give your opinion if they ask or you just get on with it


Yes, I am seriously asking this. Some people are sensitive about correct etiquette.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> Yes, I am seriously asking this. Some people are sensitive about correct etiquette.


You act the same as you do with any other person


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

So you're all saying you wouldn't find this intimidating and frightening, if you were a female at least, on your own in a store?

Heavily tattooed man in close up photo - Sheila Smart photos at pbase.com

Cos I'm afraid I would, I wouldn't want to go in. Sory if that isn't the right reply, but that's how it would make me feel. If nobody else can see or get that, that's not my fault.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Cruella De Vil said:


> So you're all saying you wouldn't find this intimidating and frightening, if you were a female at least, on your own in a store?
> 
> Heavily tattooed man in close up photo - Sheila Smart photos at pbase.com
> 
> Cos I'm afraid I would, I wouldn't want to go in. Sory if that isn't the right reply, but that's how it would make me feel. If nobody else can see or get that, that's not my fault.


Nope, wouldn't be afraid at all

Then again I'm not a scaredy cat


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Yes, I am seriously asking this. Some people are sensitive about correct etiquette.


Like you would any other feature I suppose if you like it say so, if not don't mention it.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Cruella De Vil said:


> So you're all saying you wouldn't find this intimidating and frightening, if you were a female at least, on your own in a store?
> 
> Heavily tattooed man in close up photo - Sheila Smart photos at pbase.com
> 
> Cos I'm afraid I would, I wouldn't want to go in. Sory if that isn't the right reply, but that's how it would make me feel. If nobody else can see or get that, that's not my fault.


I love that lol and would tell him so, thats pretty hardcore :001_tongue:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cruella De Vil said:


> So you're all saying you wouldn't find this intimidating and frightening, if you were a female at least, on your own in a store?
> 
> Heavily tattooed man in close up photo - Sheila Smart photos at pbase.com
> 
> Cos I'm afraid I would, I wouldn't want to go in. Sory if that isn't the right reply, but that's how it would make me feel. If nobody else can see or get that, that's not my fault.


There is a difference between saying something like that is intimidating and saying they've likely done it because they're trying to hide from the police same as a balaclava. Someone in a balaclava would scare me because here it would likely be a paramilitary thug, it's not cold enough here to cover your face to prevent frostbite, heavily tattooed not so much.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> So you're all saying you wouldn't find this intimidating and frightening, if you were a female at least, on your own in a store?
> 
> Heavily tattooed man in close up photo - Sheila Smart photos at pbase.com
> 
> Cos I'm afraid I would, I wouldn't want to go in. Sory if that isn't the right reply, but that's how it would make me feel. If nobody else can see or get that, that's not my fault.


Tehehehee that pic made me laugh.... Ah I don't mind it too much but i've grown up with people like this (Not as intense as that pic though) BUT if I was in a supermarket/bank then I'd defo know I'm safe as he's passed their vetting procedure :lol: and would be fine to be "served" by him


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I cant see the threat lol I see a nice smile and wicked art.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> So you're all saying you wouldn't find this intimidating and frightening, if you were a female at least, on your own in a store?
> 
> Heavily tattooed man in close up photo - Sheila Smart photos at pbase.com
> 
> Cos I'm afraid I would, I wouldn't want to go in. Sory if that isn't the right reply, but that's how it would make me feel. If nobody else can see or get that, that's not my fault.


Yes I would feel very intimidated by that.
If that makes me a coward like someone else said I'm sorry, but that is how I feel.

I don't mind small tattoos, some can be very pretty, but when large areas - like sleeves on arms and legs, or/and face then I find it intimidating.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You act the same as you do with any other person


Yes, of course I would, I'm not entirely stupid and since I interact with real people very often, almost every day in fact, I do know generally how to behave. I was just wondering if heavily tattooed people expect and appreciate compliments/remarks or not, or whether, as a person with no tattoos or piercings, remarking/not remarking on tattoos or piercings may be perceived as rude.
I very often compliment people on things like dress/shoes/earrings even if I don't like the items in question (it's called being nice: look it up ).


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> Yes, of course I would, I'm not entirely stupid and since I interact with real people very often, almost every day in fact, I do know generally how to behave. I was just wondering if heavily tattooed people expect and appreciate compliments/remarks or not, or whether, as a person with no tattoos or piercings, remarking/not remarking on tattoos or piercings may be perceived as rude.
> I very often compliment people on things like dress/shoes/earrings even if I don't like the items in question (it's called being nice: look it up ).


I mean, anyone that's ever seen my tattoos are usually like oh wow they are lovely, and the compliment is really, really nice  because obviously it's nice for people to appreciate your body art. BUT, there are people I work with who hate them so they just don't comment, and I'm also totally fine with that also 

It's actually really nice of you to ask to be honest, alot of people just say NOPE I HATE THEM, whereas you're clearly trying to not be rude at all


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Yes I would feel very intimidated by that.
> If that makes me a coward like someone else said I'm sorry, but that is how I feel.
> 
> I don't mind small tattoos, some can be very pretty, but when large areas - like sleeves on arms and legs, or/and face then I find it intimidating.


I have a sleeve hun, do I really look scary thou?









:w00t:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> I have a sleeve hun, do I really look scary thou?
> 
> View attachment 124517
> 
> ...


The answer is yes :wink:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> The answer is yes :wink:


Quick run and hide or I'm going to snatch your puppy :lol: tehehehehee

I mean no harm honestly, I'm just a normal gal who loves her tattoos. My intention is never to scare anyone or intimidate - Infact I couldn't be any further from that if I tried

I'm a lover not a hater (or serial killer ..... :devil xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't have any tattoos and never will have any. I don't mind if other people have them, it doesn't bother me one bit. My friend's husband and daughter make a living as tattoo artists. There's no doubt some incredible artwork has been created on people's bodies, but for me, no matter how creative and well drawn something might be, I just find body art of any description repulsive to look at. Horses for courses as they say.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> I have a sleeve hun, do I really look scary thou?
> 
> View attachment 124517
> 
> ...


Aaaaagh! Cover it up!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> Aaaaagh! Cover it up!


Never!!!!!!!! :001_tongue:  :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

Over the last x amount of pages i have noticed a serious drop in the number of pics. This has to be addressed right away. So come on ladies get your tats out for the boys. And to prove im not sexist... Come on colliebarmy im still waiting for that pic x


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Robnsacha said:


> Over the last x amount of pages i have noticed a serious drop in the number of pics. This has to be addressed right away. So come on ladies get your tats out for the boys. And to prove im not sexist... *Come on colliebarmy im still waiting for that pic *x


Please..............................NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Quick run and hide or I'm going to snatch your puppy :lol: tehehehehee
> 
> I mean no harm honestly, I'm just a normal gal who loves her tattoos. My intention is never to scare anyone or intimidate - Infact I couldn't be any further from that if I tried
> 
> I'm a lover not a hater (or serial killer ..... :devil xx


Good luck getting my puppy  You'll have to get past 'The Bear' first :w00t:

My right arm has plenty of writing on it, have a large tattoo on the inside of my right upper arm and writing on the inside of my right lower arm :001_tongue:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

This is the one on my foot (it absolutely killed  )


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> I have a sleeve hun, do I really look scary thou?
> 
> View attachment 124517
> 
> ...


Can't see it.

I'm not going to join in this 'argument', I just admitted that yes I find a person covered in tattoos intimidating. That is all.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> I have a sleeve hun, do I really look scary thou?
> 
> View attachment 124517
> 
> ...


No, but you don't exactly look like the pic I posted though do you plus your female, instantly takes some discomfort away. Nobody but Animallover26 is getting this, I'm off to an adult forum where we discuss things sensibly, and don't mock other's opinions. Ta ta.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Can't see it.
> 
> I'm not going to join in this 'argument', I just admitted that yes I find a person covered in tattoos intimidating. That is all.


Hey hey, there's certainly no row from my point of view, the pic was just a light hearted way of saying I promise I'm not scary (but I do have a sleeve)  x



Cruella De Vil said:


> No, but you don't exactly look like the pic I posted though do you plus your female, instantly takes some discomfort away. Nobody but Animallover26 is getting this, I'm off to an adult forum where we discuss things sensibly, and don't mock other's opinions. Ta ta.


Hahahaha I should hope not :001_tongue: It is true that women do make people feel more comfy in certain situations.

I totally get it hun, hence why I said each to their own! I don't honestly mind people feeling intimidated...but I'm 100% not intimidating because of my body art. I'm very, very far from it x


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> Yes, of course I would, I'm not entirely stupid and since I interact with real people very often, almost every day in fact, I do know generally how to behave. I was just wondering if heavily tattooed people expect and appreciate compliments/remarks or not, or whether, as a person with no tattoos or piercings, remarking/not remarking on tattoos or piercings may be perceived as rude.
> I very often compliment people on things like dress/shoes/earrings even if I don't like the items in question (it's called being nice: look it up ).


Tattooed people don't expect anything, you're talking like their aliens


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Hey hey, there's certainly no row from my point of view, the pic was just a light hearted way of saying I promise I'm not scary (but I do have a sleeve)  x
> 
> Hahahaha I should hope not :001_tongue: It is true that women do make people feel more comfy in certain situations.
> 
> I totally get it hun, hence why I said each to their own! I don't honestly mind people feeling intimidated...but I'm 100% not intimidating because of my body art. I'm very, very far from it x


I didn't mean you were being argumentative, just meant the tone of the thread all round, so sorry I sounded that way. 
For me it is mainly heavily tattooed men I find intimidating, rather then women, though I have met some women I find intimidating but I'm just a wimp:crying:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Well, look at Jackson Galaxy....

He looks rather intimidating at first sight, at least to me, not just because of his body art, but also because of his posture and often rather scruffy beard. Big, tall men, even without unusual hairdo's and body art, simply tend to look intimidating.

But one look at Jackson's face is enough to know better.

The same with teenage boys with hoodies. I always find them intimidating, so I make a habit of looking at them and smiling, and if I know they are from the neighbourhood, wishing them a good morning/ afternoon/ evening, the way neighbours do.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> Well, look at *Jackson Galaxy....*
> 
> .


Oh no, but he' a cat person, so I adore him anyway, even if he has got tattoos.....


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Cheryl89 said:


> I have a sleeve hun, do I really look scary thou?
> 
> View attachment 124517
> 
> ...


Thinking about it, I have no problems with sleeves, actually, probably because I have met or know quite a few people with them now, so i don't think I even notice them anymore. I think I am thinking more of when the tattoo is on the face or neck (not seen that often here so I am probably not accustomed to it).


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> No, but you don't exactly look like the pic I posted though do you *plus your female, instantly takes some discomfort away.* Nobody but Animallover26 is getting this, I'm off to an adult forum where we discuss things sensibly, and don't mock other's opinions. Ta ta.


You do know that woman can be con people, axe murderers...ect...ect...ect right??

No need to answer that, just thought I'd make it clear just in case 

Your opinion is not getting mocked, your judgmental attitude (labeling people with tattoo's as con men and the such) very much is...

I will not quote you again because I will not be drawn into an argument with someone so closed minded :nonod:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> *The eyes are the window to the soul.* Apart from body language, a person's eyes gives an indication to what their feeling. If you cover this up so you barely see it, you can't tell anything, they could be about to offer you a humbug, they could just as easily be thinking of killing you.


*The HEART is the mirror of the soul. *

I've never seen someone have their eyeballs tattooed either, and most religious attire does not cover the eyes.

Just curious if you ever wear sunglasses?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Cruella De Vil said:


> No your not getting for some reason. Everyone features are readable in some way. That's how you know if someone is angry (eyes blazing/glaring, face set hard), happy ( eyes are soft and shining, face smiling), upset ( eyes are moist, mouth turned down) etc. The eyes are the window to the soul. Apart from body language, a person's eyes gives an indication to what their feeling.


Wrong

I am very good at hiding my feelings

Not everyone is readable


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

In which case you can often see THAT someone is hiding his/her feelings.
You always express some sort of mood, and usually, you can see from non-verbal, and usually non-facial, expression that the mood portrayed is not what they actually feel at that moment.

Many people sense this subconsciously.
Ever wondered why you didn't like or trust a perfectly trustworthy-looking person? You sensed they were hiding their true feelings. This may not mean they are con-men, they may just be 'polite' and hide their frustration about something totally unrelated, that is of no concern to you, but you still sense they are not honest about how they feel, that they are hiding something.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Jiskefet said:


> In which case you can often see THAT someone is hiding his/her feelings.
> You always express some sort of mood, and usually, you can see from non-verbal, and usually non-facial, expression that the mood portrayed is not what they actually feel at that moment.
> 
> Many people sense this subconsciously.
> Ever wondered why you didn't like or trust a perfectly trustworthy-looking person? You sensed they were hiding their true feelings. This may not mean they are con-men, they may just be 'polite' and hide their frustration about something totally unrelated, that is of no concern to you, but you still sense they are not honest about how they feel, that they are hiding something.


Many people get what I'm feeling wrong


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> The HEART is the mirror of the soul.
> 
> *I've never seen someone have their eyeballs tattooed either*, and most religious attire does not cover the eyes.
> 
> Just curious if you ever wear sunglasses?


really?  here ya go (don't look if squeamish, I know I struggled to)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh god.. brb vomiting


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I had my first tattoo at the age of 43, four blue pawprints on my wrist in memory of my lovely border collie Blue who tragically died at 2 years old.



I have had lots of different reactions from people to it and as far as I am concerned their reaction, if its a negative one, is more a reflection on their own character than mine.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Oh god.. brb vomiting


Think I'll join you! *bowk*


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

redroses2106 said:


> really?  here ya go (don't look if squeamish, I know I struggled to)


I watched a programme some time ago about the weird things people do to their bodies and one of them was eyeball tattoos. It was pretty squeamish to watch but I couldn't help but watch. Don't mind tats myself, each to their own. I used to vaguely know a bloke who was covered in tats, facial ones too and also a face full of piercings, a lovely bloke. Beauty is only skin deep.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

redroses2106 said:


> really?  here ya go (don't look if squeamish, I know I struggled to)


Interesting.....
Never thought it possible.
Wonder what the result was like...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

redroses2106 said:


> really?  here ya go (don't look if squeamish, I know I struggled to)


 Don't look if squeamish! Yeah like we had a choice :001_tt1: Now that I think of it I do recall reading about a guy who tattooed his eyeballs.

Thanks for the visual that shall remain in my head for the rest of the morning and possibly eternity.  And I'm only on my first cuppa.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Interesting.....
> Never thought it possible.
> Wonder what the result was like...


if you google it, some people have them just coloured in so they have like green or blue instead of white, and there's some that have maybe a little star or letter


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Blue-in-blue eyes, like the fremen in the Dune stories......


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Scar tattooing is another type, not sure I;d want that one tho lol










vid contains cutting to make scars so dont watch if it will disturb you. 
Scarification / Cutting / Branding / Scar Tattoo / Scalpel Cutting Wu - YouTube


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I Love tattoo's 

Here's my lastest ......when i get the "all clear" i will put Survivor under it 

Tatts are Art not labels :001_tongue:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> Scar tattooing is another type, not sure I;d want that one tho lol


I'm still trying to get that green snake out of my mind. Now scars and eyeballs. I must be a wimp, don't know that I could endure a tattoo needle in my arm let alone my private parts or eyeballs. :crying:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Did the eye tattoo post have to come with a photo? :scared: That's actually horrific


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

How on earth can anyone even contemplate having their eyeballs tattooed. To mess with your eyes is madness. The programme I watched a while ago stated the the people carrying out this procedure were not even qualified to do this. How you can get a qualification in eyeball tattooing is absurd. Eyesight is precious and not to be messed with.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I value my sight to much to risk it lol


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Would never get a eyeball tattoo

Would love one on the cartilage part of the ear at the top


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Scar tattooing is another type, not sure I;d want that one tho lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely thats like glorified self harm?!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

5headh said:


> Surely thats like glorified self harm?!


no it's a well known form of body art that's been around for years and years, the same as branding


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Would never get a eyeball tattoo


TBH, I am going out on a limb and saying I probably _would_ be intimidated/put off/freaked out by an eyeball tattoo. That is mutilation vs. 'body art' and seems intended to freak people out.

Lockup Raw - Three Inmates Tattooed Their Eyeballs with Pen Ink - YouTube

Being of the generation where tats were considered 'tacky' no one got new ones and I never wanted one. And the ones that had them were for the most part regretful. There really weren't many tattoo artists then either. Most got them in the military or they were hand done.

I bet well over half or even more of the younger generation and now my own has at least one. So how can any generalizations about tats be made?

That said I expect certain business professionals to cover up if it would detract and/or not have OTT tats. But in these days I generally don't even notice if someone has tattoos or not. Either that or I admire their tolerance to pain. :crying:

I've never seen an eyeball tat in real life.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

pogo said:


> no it's a well known form of body art that's been around for years and years, the same as branding


Fair enough  not my cup of tea but each to they're own


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I looked into branding a few years back, but there didn't seem to be much online interest at the time.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

5headh said:


> Fair enough  not my cup of tea but each to they're own


 exactly, it's to far for a lot of people but i personally think done WELL it looks amazing!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I looked into branding a few years back, but there didn't seem to be much online interest at the time.


online no there wasn't it was in certain circles where it was popular, but like tongue splitting and implants, it's only recently becoming well known


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

scosha37 said:


> I Love tattoo's
> 
> Here's my lastest ......when i get the "all clear" i will put Survivor under it
> 
> Tatts are Art not labels :001_tongue:


That tattoo is some statement!!

I hope the 'survivor' text can be added _very_ soon!!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Cruella De Vil said:


> So you're all saying you wouldn't find this intimidating and frightening, if you were a female at least, on your own in a store?
> 
> Heavily tattooed man in close up photo - Sheila Smart photos at pbase.com
> 
> Cos I'm afraid I would, I wouldn't want to go in. Sory if that isn't the right reply, but that's how it would make me feel. If nobody else can see or get that, that's not my fault.


nope, i'd find him intresting and would be curious what made him go for full coverage


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't have anything against them. They just aren't something that appeals to me personally to have. I think many look very pretty! If I was brave enough to ever get one done it would be small and in a not obvious place and something to relate to my dog.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

tattoogirl73 said:


> nope, i'd find him intresting and would be curious what made him go for full coverage


This ^^^^^ just can't see what there is to intimidated by...


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Why did three people need to quote that eyeball image :nonod: I can't cope with eyeballs lol.

Nm all those scary serial killing, axe murdering conmen covered in tattoos, I know what I'll be having nightmares about tonight :yikes:

May sleep with one of these on tonight, just to be extra safe :yesnod:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

That eyeball image is the worst thing I've ever, ever seen!!!!! Omg *vom*


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

My current tats 

Want so many money when I have the money! Next one I am thinking is a swallow flying with a rose in its mouth - in memory of one of my horses who died.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> My current tats


They are stunning, the under the arm is a killer init!!!! :lol: ouchie! x


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Did the eye tattoo post have to come with a photo? :scared: That's actually horrific


And what's worse, people kept on quoting it and it popped up again and again . I once had a cortisone injection diretly into my eyeball. As you know, cortisone burns as well. I have never known such pain, honestly.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Whats the plastic for? lol


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> Whats the plastic for? lol


When you first have one done they use it to protect it hun as very sore and gooey lol x


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> They are stunning, the under the arm is a killer init!!!! :lol: ouchie! x


It actually wasn't that bad  Just a little tender towards the armpit


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> It actually wasn't that bad  Just a little tender towards the armpit


Mine felt like it was cutting into my armpit, I always said to myself never again... I'd never get my foot or elbow done again either, NEVER! All the rest were fine and easy x


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Has anyone been watching the programme on tattoos? It was on last night but I missed it, I watched it last week though, there was a guy who was covered in tattoos all over his face and head too, he found it difficult getting a job as no one would employ him, he seemed a nice guy too, the people at the tattooist got together and offered him a job with them, he now works with them doing piercings for customers.

That eye ball is yukk, it must be so painful and why?...eyes are precious, what if it damaged the vision? That is taking things too far in my opinion.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> When you first have one done they use it to protect it hun as very sore and gooey lol x


I learned something new today!  Wouldn't plastic just make it hot and gooey and also itchy?

I know people swear by A/D ointment for tattoo care. It's a diaper rash cream sold in the US, not sure if you can get it there. If not someone should import it. I carried a salve at at my former shop specifically for tattoos and it sold like hotcakes.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> I learned something new today!  Wouldn't plastic just make it hot and gooey and also itchy?
> 
> I know people swear by A/D ointment for tattoo care. It's a diaper rash cream sold in the US, not sure if you can get it there. If not someone should import it. I carried a salve at at my former shop specifically for tattoos and it sold like hotcakes.


It itches anyway when it's healing

I cover mind so I don catch it on clothes


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> I learned something new today!  Wouldn't plastic just make it hot and gooey and also itchy?
> 
> I know people swear by A/D ointment for tattoo care. It's a diaper rash cream sold in the US, not sure if you can get it there. If not someone should import it. I carried a salve at at my former shop specifically for tattoos and it sold like hotcakes.


bepanthen is the miricle tattoo cream here! (nappy rash cream!)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It itches anyway when it's healing
> 
> I cover mind so I don catch it on clothes


I found that out the hard way, I scratched the one on my wrist to bits in my sleep & woke up with blood & ink everywhere. Didn't help I got it done in the middle of winter when I was working outside, so it also constantly caught on the sleeve of my jumper  I still haven't got round to having it redone, but that's also partly because my OH & all my mates absolutely detest it  I said I'd try & get it reworked but it's going to be difficult as it's black & red


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> They are stunning, the under the arm is a killer init!!!! :lol: ouchie! x


I thought the one on the inside of my arm would be painful, but it wasn't.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

myshkin said:


> That's always made me chuckle...when I'm old and wrinkly, I won't be looking at my wrinkled, saggy arm, thinking "oh no, I wouldn't look old without the tattoo".
> I'll be old either way, it won't make a difference!


I want to look back at my tattooing years and think 'hey I'm some kick ass cool granny with tattoos'


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I used bepatham, whenever it looked liked it was getting dry I put more on. Mine never itched ) thankfully


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

For anyone with itchy tattoos, liquid piriton is a godsend! It works quickly and has saved me scratching myself to bits many a time!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> I learned something new today!  Wouldn't plastic just make it hot and gooey and also itchy?
> 
> I know people swear by A/D ointment for tattoo care. It's a diaper rash cream sold in the US, not sure if you can get it there. If not someone should import it. I carried a salve at at my former shop specifically for tattoos and it sold like hotcakes.


Yeh hunni as someone said here bepanthen is the best, back in the "day" he suggested I used vasaline ...I know some people still use this but I find it doesn't protect it in any shape or form. Bepanthen is more of a barrier cream and doesn't soak up the fresh ink 

I've only felt hot in clingfilm when it's summer and I've just had a fresh one done :lol: xxxxxxxxx



simplysardonic said:


> I found that out the hard way, I scratched the one on my wrist to bits in my sleep & woke up with blood & ink everywhere. Didn't help I got it done in the middle of winter when I was working outside, so it also constantly caught on the sleeve of my jumper  I still haven't got round to having it redone, but that's also partly because my OH & all my mates absolutely detest it  I said I'd try & get it reworked but it's going to be difficult as it's black & red


Oh god, I feel so sorry for you hun! This is what happened (not as brutal thou) in the winter last year, had heart tattooed on my wrist and cardi kept rubbing it...took weeks to heal and wasn't pretty so had to have it re-done, black and red tattoos to re-work are a right 'mare!!! Try to look for an all black design? That might help?? xxxx xx



Jiskefet said:


> I thought the one on the inside of my arm would be painful, but it wasn't.


Same area hun? by the armpit or nearer to the wrist? Guessing I'm just a big fat wimp  lol xxxx


----------

